# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - March 2017



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

Following on from February's thread, here's the March 2017 Brixton chat thread!

And a happy St David's Day to all!

March FACTS!



> March is the third month of the year in both the Julian and Gregorian calendars. It is the second month to have a length of 31 days. In the Northern Hemisphere, the meteorological beginning of spring  occurs on the first day of March. The March equinox on the 20th or 21st marks the astronomical beginning of spring in the Northern Hemisphere and the beginning of autumn in the Southern Hemisphere, where September is the seasonal equivalent of the Northern Hemisphere's March.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

The Sunday nights at the 414 keep on getting better: 

















Live music Sundays at Club 414: the best late bar in Brixton on a Sunday


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2017)

editor said:


> February's thread !


 
I was just going to reply to the second last post on that thread..... despite that posters pessimistic appraisal of the monthly threads state of wellbeing its still got over 15000 views so obviously some of the bored are still about but lurking.....maybe in the hope of returning to some old beef.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I was just going to reply to the second last post on that thread..... despite that posters pessimistic appraisal of the monthly threads state of wellbeing its still got over 15000 views so obviously some of the bored are still about but lurking.....maybe in the hope of returning to some old beef.


I just ignore it because, frankly, it's pathetic. Last month had more views than the previous three months so clearly a lot of people are still finding the boards of interest.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 1, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I was just going to reply to the second last post on that thread..... despite that posters pessimistic appraisal of the monthly threads state of wellbeing its still got over 15000 views so obviously some of the bored are still about but lurking.....maybe in the hope of returning to some old beef.


Exactly proving my point no? The same ole beef the same ole posters have with Pop Brixton is what drove last months traffic.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

Back to actual Brixton news (and not the whinings of some ex-resident desperately trying to resuscitate dull personal beef and trash the thread before it's even begun), we've got a giant pyramid coming to the Electric this Saturday!






Amnesia’s Pyramid lands in Brixton for a world exclusive unveiling at Electric on Saturday – WIN TICKETS


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

Billboards for the 'Edge' private gated development betwixt Valencia and Gresham Rd. With private balcony too!

Feel it! NOW LIVE IT! Yeah!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Billboards for the 'Edge' private gated development betwixt Valencia and Gresham Rd. With private balcony too!
> 
> Feel it! NOW LIVE IT! Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 101342 View attachment 101343


when i was in toronto a couple of years ago there were a couple of auld houses getting knocked down so they could put up a 65 storey block of condos. the advertising boards were on about breaking out of the mould and being individual. so a couple of perfectly decent, individual, houses were being knocked down so a load of well-off people could live individualistically in identical apartments. much like this nonsense in brixton.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Mar 1, 2017)

editor said:


> The Sunday nights at the 414 keep on getting better:
> 
> Live music Sundays at Club 414: the best late bar in Brixton on a Sunday



Yes went a month or so ago and it was a great night, really nice atmosphere, everyone dancing, including David Rodigan


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

stockwelljonny said:


> Yes went a month or so ago and it was a great night, really nice atmosphere, everyone dancing, including David Rodigan


It feels like one of the very last old school nights left in the area. Mixed crowd, friendly vibes, great reggae and open late. It would be a tragedy of we lose the 414.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Exactly proving my point no? The same ole beef the same ole posters have with Pop Brixton is what drove last months traffic.



I beg to differ because the discussion was about the community fridge being in the wrong place (which it is), it was obviously not about POp because no one  came out with the old chestnut about a fork and spade on the roof.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2017)

I had my first visit to Café Van Gogh today and it was great, much better than I expected. Lovely surroundings and delicious veggie food.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I beg to differ because the discussion was about the community fridge being in the wrong place (which it is), it was obviously not about POp because no one  came out with the old chestnut about a fork and spade on the roof.


Maybe Mr Retro will be back next month pointing out that the traffic was only driven by him pointing out what drove last month's traffic. Or something.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I had my first visit to Café Van Gogh today and it was great, much better than I expected. Lovely surroundings and delicious veggie food.


I've been meaning to check out that place for ages. Its been though quite a few changes over the years.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 1, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I had my first visit to Café Van Gogh today and it was great, much better than I expected. Lovely surroundings and delicious veggie food.



Is that the one that's part of the church near vassal Road?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Is that the one that's part of the church near vassal Road?


Yep!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 1, 2017)

Private balcony overlooking the train line and some industrial workspace. Great.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Private blacony overlooking the train line and some industrial workspace. Great.


Feel the trains rumbling by. Now LIVE IT!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2017)

_
The Edge, Brixton |  Taylor Wimpey


"Brixton is a district of South London within Lambeth. The development is located off Gresham Road and is positioned on the opposite side of the railway viaduct to the Fire Station. The two apartment blocks are positioned within this lively and *funky* corner of London"


"Brixton is famous for its live music, murals, cinemas, and is a desirable place to live for the younger, professional generation due to the strong social culture"
_


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> _The Edge, Brixton |  Taylor Wimpey
> 
> "Brixton is famous for its live music, murals, cinemas, and is a desirable place to live for the younger, professional generation due to the strong social culture"
> _


How many cinemas have we got? And much as I like them, I'd hardly say that Brixton is _famous _for its murals. Still, it's great to live next to a lively and funky corner of London. So damn funky around here.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Billboards for the 'Edge' private gated development betwixt Valencia and Gresham Rd. With private balcony too!
> 
> Feel it! NOW LIVE IT! Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 101342 View attachment 101343


"Each apartment with private balcony" ? That's terrible English. "Each apartment *comes with a* private balcony".

TBF, that's probably not the worst aspect...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2017)

Brixton is famous for.......

Now that's a straw poll to ask at work....

Bet answer one is: Riots


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Billboards for the 'Edge' private gated development betwixt Valencia and Gresham Rd. With private balcony too!
> 
> Feel it! NOW LIVE IT! Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 101342 View attachment 101343



I was in Dalston few recently. The "same old beef" is happening there. 

Also chatting to someone I know from Tottenham. He said it's social cleansing going on up there. 

For a lot of Londoners what's happening to there city really angers them.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2017)

I will be going. Betiel used to run the Art Nouveau cafe on Atlantic road. She has done a lot to support good causes. Including recently campaigning to get the Adventure Playgrounds reopened.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> _The Edge, Brixton |  Taylor Wimpey
> "Brixton is a district of South London within Lambeth. The development is located off Gresham Road and is positioned on the opposite side of the railway viaduct to the Fire Station. The two apartment blocks are positioned within this lively and *funky* corner of London"_


What is this supposed to mean?

When it was approved the development was to be three square tower blocks - the tallest on the Valentia Place side. 

Maybe they mean that "The Viaduct" and Brixton Square alias Carney Place are two funky apartment bocks which "The Edge" will be joining?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> What is this supposed to mean?
> 
> When it was approved the development was to be three square tower blocks - the tallest on the Valentia Place side.
> 
> Maybe they mean that "The Viaduct" and Brixton Square alias Carney Place are two funky apartment bocks which "The Edge" will be joining?


You're not supposed to question it. You're supposed to LIVE IT!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 1, 2017)

.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Billboards for the 'Edge' private gated development betwixt Valencia and Gresham Rd. With private balcony too!
> 
> Feel it! NOW LIVE IT! Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 101342 View attachment 101343


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Work has started on the 'Brixton Orchard':



> We are under way to with the first exciting project of the year, the creation of the Brixton Orchard near St. Mathews Church.
> 
> There will be 35 fruit trees – apples, cherries, pears, quince, plums and a mulberry – edible hedging  along the back fence and mixed ornamentals across the site. A pathway will run through the centre of the site with lighting down either side of the path, and extra lighting will be provided by three pillars in the corners.
> 
> We have been working towards this project for several months, in partnership with the Brixton BID, Wayne Trevor from Open Orchard and our lighting consultant Sam West, and there was a real sense of anticipation as we gathered on site – which the intermittent rain only very slightly dampened.



Day 1 at the Brixton Orchard: Muddy! - Urban Growth London


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

Some things on this weekend:  What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 3rd – 5th March 2017


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Some things on this weekend:  What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 3rd – 5th March 2017


Many thanks for listing the club night at Cairos tomorrow but there is typo in that link, AFAIK the post 9pm admission charge is now £5 as per the Buzz listing and not £3 as in the link above.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> Many thanks for listing the club night at Cairos tomorrow but there is typo in that link, AFAIK the post 9pm admission charge is now £5 as per the Buzz listing and not £3 as in the link above.


Cheers - I've updated the info. Cafe Cairo are bloody slow getting up their listings sometimes, so I guessed the price from the Froday night!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Cheers - I've updated the info. Cafe Cairo are bloody slow getting up their listings sometimes, so I guessed the price from the Froday night!



Thank you, that was not listed by Cairos but by the co-promoter Danny, a local lad with a deep knowledge and long standing love of music, anyone going to that night will hear a nice and deep selection of tunes and a cut above the normal dance floor fodder ( I'm a bit biased cos he's a mate of mine..... )


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> Thank you, that was not listed by Cairos but by the co-promoter Danny, a local lad with a deep knowledge and long standing love of music, anyone going to that night will hear a nice and deep selection of tunes and a cut above the normal dance floor fodder ( I'm a bit biased cos he's a mate of mine..... )


I can feel your enthusiasm! I love Cafe Cairo.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 3, 2017)

has the winner for the Amnesia night been announced by Brixton Buzz?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's another chancer right here. Give me money so I can set up my own business. Thanks. 
WTF is "urban style contouring" anyway?


Beat make up


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> has the winner for the Amnesia night been announced by Brixton Buzz?


I'll ask.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2017)

editor said:


> WTF is "urban style contouring" anyway



it's a make up technique that helps you look like everyone else *fabulous* on Instagram etc


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> has the winner for the Amnesia night been announced by Brixton Buzz?


amnesia night ? maybe they forgot


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> amnesia night ? maybe they forgot


Boom boom! The winner has been notified and tickets sent.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2017)

It was a good night in the Albert. The music was way too quiet (thanks to the refurb) but it was great to see Aitch behind the decks again.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 4, 2017)

editor said:


> It was a good night in the Albert. The music was way too quiet (thanks to the refurb) but it was great to see Aitch behind the decks again.



It's bad, people don't really dance as much - just chat and shuffle - ironic given that the refurb also brought an elaborate dj booth

Wotjek mentioned that an engineer was coming at the end of Feb to sort it but I can't help thinking it's deliberately quiet to avoid disturbing upstairs


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2017)

lefteri said:


> It's bad, people don't really dance as much - just chat and shuffle - ironic given that the refurb also brought an elaborate dj booth
> 
> Wotjek mentioned that an engineer was coming at the end of Feb to sort it but I can't help thinking it's deliberately quiet to avoid disturbing upstairs


That'll be beesonthewhatnow


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 4, 2017)

editor said:


> That'll be beesonthewhatnow


Hello. Down in a couple of weeks to hit it with a hammer.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 4, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hello. Down in a couple of weeks to hit it with a hammer.



You know what to do


----------



## djdando (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone noticed that a 'Size?' shoe shop is being fitted out on Electric Avenue. That's the beginning of the gentrification of EA. I give it 5 years. 

https://m.size.co.uk/


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 5, 2017)

Atlantic Rd, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2017)

Casaubon said:


> View attachment 101587
> Atlantic Rd, yesterday afternoon.


I can't quite tell, is the rainbow emerging from Pop or The Village?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 5, 2017)

Outside argos,  I think. 
Edit: nope, corner of Atlantic and brixton road, O2 shop corner.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Outside argos,  I think.
> Edit: nope, corner of Atlantic and brixton road, O2 shop corner.


I've edited my post for clarity .


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 5, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I've edited my post for clarity .


Doh. It's emerging from.....the train track, cos there's no bloody train once again to block it's path.


----------



## MissL (Mar 5, 2017)

djdando said:


> Anyone noticed that a 'Size?' shoe shop is being fitted out on Electric Avenue. That's the beginning of the gentrification of EA. I give it 5 years.
> 
> https://m.size.co.uk/



I've always said one day it will be full of high street clothing shops half hoping that it would never actually happen. Warehouse, Benetton, Office, Superdry and the rest, even fucking FatFace. They will all be there in five years. Agreed.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's something a little less gentrifying and more soul soothing- The BrixtonBookJam is happening tomorrow- Brixton Book Jam: Congenial intelligent free literary events


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2017)

Lambeth in their infinite wisdom have decided to change everyone's waste collection days from today - but haven't told anyone. I only found out by checking the website because our rubbish and recycling hadn't been collected by 3pm when they're normally here before 8.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 6, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Lambeth in their infinite wisdom have decided to change everyone's waste collection days from today - but haven't told anyone. I only found out by checking the website because our rubbish and recycling hadn't been collected by 3pm when they're normally here before 8.



We received a letter about it (SE24). Contents were ambiguous, leading to the whole street putting their bins out this morning when they should have done so on Thursday. Textbook Lambeth.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> We received a letter about it (SE24). Contents were ambiguous, leading to the whole street putting their bins out this morning when they should have done so on Thursday. Textbook Lambeth.


We're SE24 too. No letter. Our whole street also has the bins out.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Sw2 got a leaflet on Thursday saying ours was changing to Monday, starting today


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2017)

We also got a letter (SW2) saying ours was changing from Tuesday - to Tuesday.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 6, 2017)

Ms T said:


> We're SE24 too. No letter. Our whole street also has the bins out.



Letter said "from March 6 we'll be changing ....", so it was impossible to know if today's bin-emptying was on or not. I fully expect them to fuck-up Thursday's collection.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 6, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> We also got a letter (SW2) saying ours was changing from Tuesday - to Tuesday.



We have a winner! That really is special.


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2017)

On our street it's changed to Tuesdays. This week is when the change first takes place, and it looks as if everyone is aware and have put their bins out. So here at least Lambeth has leafleted thoroughly.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 7, 2017)

I got an email on Friday, not sure how they got my email address.
Obviously none of my neighbours got one as bins were out on the usual day...


----------



## colacubes (Mar 7, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> We also got a letter (SW2) saying ours was changing from Tuesday - to Tuesday.



Snap! We got a letter (SE27) changing our collection from Wednesday to Wednesday  However I know an urbanite who lives about 75m from me in the next road has had no such letter. It's all rather baffling.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 7, 2017)

The letters look a little like junk mail and I think many got recycled immediately.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 7, 2017)

We didn't get a letter. And when my neighbour emailed them they were told that there was no record of our road. But they did agree to investigate further...


----------



## Rushy (Mar 7, 2017)

Great new tag line SpamMisery . Must have taken you ages to dream up!


----------



## Angellic (Mar 7, 2017)

We received a letter and our day has changed to Monday. |forgot until I saw all the other bins out so put out the recycling. Left the non-recycling bin in as it was almost empty. When I returned in the evening that bin had been emptied as well and returned to outside my property.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 7, 2017)

Got a bus along Brixton Road for first time in ages.....innit changing fast


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 7, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Great new tag line SpamMisery . Must have taken you ages to dream up!



Like the muses of ancient mythology, I didnt choose it, it chose me.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 7, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Like the muses of ancient mythology, I didnt choose it, it chose me.


I see. Like an act of God.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Council Tax has been set - and if so how much it is?

Google seems devoid of any mention of Lambeth Council tax setting for 2017/18 although I did manage to get up a council budget paper promising a 3.99% increase, but that was last November and referred to a three year strategy which one might have thought could be now obsolete in the days of Brexit Hammond and May.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

Bit of local news: Lambeth Council set for £175,000 deal with South London Press to carry ads


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

And this is interesting too:



> Cllr Matthew Bennett has been selected to stand as a Labour candidates for Gipsy Hill in the Lambeth Council elections in May 2018. Bennett is the current Cabinet member for Housing. He has been leading the controversial estate regeneration policy.
> 
> The endorsement of Bennett by his local ward branch is significant. It shows that there is local party support for the policy of estate regeneration. This is despite attempts by Momentum to offer an alternative candidate and policy



Cllr Matthew Bennett selected to stand for Labour in Gipsy Hill ward for 2018 Lambeth Council elections


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

There's a songwriter's night on at the Hoot tomorrow. Somehow, I'm not convinced by the DJ: "The magical sounds of CAROLINE’S IPOD"


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

My friend DJ Feelgood is DJing at Three Little Birds tonight with the Sisters of Reggae...International Women's Day special. Come and celebrate wonderful women!


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> My friend DJ Feelgood is DJing at Three Little Birds tonight with the Sisters of Reggae...International Women's Day special. Come and celebrate wonderful women!



Miss Feelgood. Important distinction given that it's International Women's Day .


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> Miss Feelgood. Important distinction given that it's International Women's Day .


She's a top DJ too. I'll try and pop in - hopefully it'll be busier than last week.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Bit of local news: Lambeth Council set for £175,000 deal with South London Press to carry ads



I didn't know about Lambeth Communications. The Inside Croydon link has a lot to say on this. Another name that crops up is No Negrini. Who some here may remember was the Brixton Town Centre manager. Her abrasive getting things done manner went down well with the Council leadership.

Council CEO Negrini’s self-promotion is based on half-truths

Negrini heads council team to MIPIM’s ‘booze and hooker fest’

What concerns me is that people like Ellerby and Negrini have made there careers as local government officers as loyal supporters of the right of the party- New Labour. Helping them have control over the local Labour by being loyal bureaucrats. In Lambeth and Croydon (ex Lambeth leader Steve Reed area now as MP). It's this entrenchment of power that is what Corbyn and those who don't want any more of the "Third Way” are up against.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 8, 2017)

For a bit of lite relief and to cheer people up (except Rushy  and Winot perhaps) here is a scan of part of page 39 of tonight's Standard

The odd thing is if you go to the Standard's website the picture shown is not our very own Brixton but a larger more salubrious branch. Clapham junction perhaps?

I think we should be told.

PS The reason I cut it out of the paper is that the other side (page 40) has a fascinating resumé of Philip Hammond's history in property and energy. Including Kazakhstan.

Amazing how these swashbuckling MPs rise to the top. Even if they are quiet about it.


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2017)

Not quite sure why you've tagged me CH1. I am lucky enough to own a property it's true, but only one and I live in it. The same as you iirc.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> She's a top DJ too. I'll try and pop in - hopefully it'll be busier than last week.


It was really busy which is great.m, although I only stayed until about 10... The Sisters of Reggae are playing again on 25th at the Queens Head. Lovely bunch of ladies and great music!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2017)

Semas Cafe has closed and is re-opening as a Morleys fried chicken....noooooooooooo!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2017)

CH1 said:


> For a bit of lite relief and to cheer people up (except Rushy  and Winot perhaps) here is a scan of part of page 39 of tonight's Standard
> View attachment 101822
> The odd thing is if you go to the Standard's website the picture shown is not our very own Brixton but a larger more salubrious branch. Clapham junction perhaps?
> View attachment 101823
> I think we should be told.


Just more of the same crusty old beef titillating the same crusty old beefeaters.

Please don't tag me again CH1.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Just more of the same crusty old beef titillating the same crusty old beefeaters.
> Please don't tag me again CH1.



No beef this - just Market Forces.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2017)

CH1 said:


> No beef this - just Market Forces.


Public speculation about how my own views on the content of a random article about Foxtons which I have never read might differ from everyone else's adds nothing to your insightful exploration of market forces. It is just personal beef. 

I'd really appreciate it if you didn't tag in one of your posts again. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Good to see that Lexadon has finally tidied up the scruffy and unkempt ground floor facade and outside area of the Viaduct housing developement and are putting the space to use. Disgracefully, it was kept empty for nearly a decade  while they dithered about and no doubt waited for the most profitable use of the space to be offered. Developers that show such blatant disregard for the local area and the community should be fined IMO, or forced to give the space to someone who would be happy to use it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 9, 2017)

anyone know what the billboard ad under the railway bridge on Atlantic road is supposed to mean
it shows a wheelchair with a city of Westminster wheel clamp and a logo saying Klamp it.....a bit like this







at first glance I thought it might be KLF related frolics but apparently not.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 9, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Public speculation about how my own views on the content of a random article about Foxtons which I have never read might differ from everyone else's adds nothing to your insightful exploration of market forces. It is just personal beef.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you didn't tag in one of your posts again. Thanks.



what's up rushy, I think CH 1 was just having a giggle at well known divisions on the board, your sense of fun when it comes to sly digs at other posters is quite evident when it's you doing it....


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> what's up rushy, I think CH 1 was just having a giggle at well known divisions on the board, your sense of fun when it comes to sly digs at other posters is quite evident when it's you doing it....


You will of course help me out here by identifying a post in which I quite randomly name check individuals in a conversation in which they were not involved, and wildly speculate on what their personal opinions may be about something which they have not commented on.

In the meantime, do keep that beef coming. It has official Chief of Beef backing, afterall.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 9, 2017)

Chief of Beef; I like that. I'm looking for a new tagline too.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Some pics from last night:

















A Wednesday night in Coldharbour Lane: Three Little Birds and the Prince Albert, Brixton


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 9, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Chief of Beef; I like that. I'm looking for a new tagline too.



Entirely appropriate new name for **** given the staggering level of intimidation Rushy has had to deal with in the last few posts. Poor soul.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> Entirely appropriate new name for ----- given the staggering level of intimidation Rushy has had to deal with in the last few posts. Poor soul.


Intimidation or the usual tiresome smearing?

And who is **** anyway?


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 9, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Intimidation or the usual tiresome smearing?
> 
> And who is **** anyway?



**** is the Urban75 editor.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> **** is the Urban75 editor.


For various reasons it's best that me and my safety that my real name is not used here, so I've blanked it out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2017)

Urbeef75

Opening soon on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Urbeef75
> 
> Opening soon on Coldharbour Lane


It's a BYOPG establishment (Bring Your Own Petty Grievances).


----------



## lefteri (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Good to see that Lexadon has finally tidied up the scruffy and unkempt ground floor facade and outside area of the Viaduct housing developement and are putting the space to use. Disgracefully, it was kept empty for nearly a decade  while they dithered about and no doubt waited for the most profitable use of the space to be offered. Developers that show such blatant disregard for the local area and the community should be fined IMO, or forced to give the space to someone who would be happy to use it.
> 
> View attachment 101854



Any idea what will be occupying them?


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Urbeef75
> 
> Opening soon on Coldharbour Lane



 Good security password but probably not stroganoff


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 9, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> what's up rushy, I think CH 1 was just having a giggle at well known divisions on the board, your sense of fun when it comes to sly digs at other posters is quite evident when it's you doing it....


If certain other posters did ecxactly what CH1 did with Rushy would it be "just having a giggle" do you think?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> If certain other posters did ecxactly what CH1 did with Rushy would it be "just having a giggle" do you think?


Can we talk about Brixton matters please? Far more interesting all round. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

The Nu Town Hall that everyone wanted is taking shape.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Ooh, we're getting some of those snazzy 'countdown' traffic lights on Coldharbour/Atlantic!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Any idea what will be occupying them?


I think 'workshops' rather than shops. It was reported back here ages ago but I can't remember off hand, so could be talking bollocks.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> I think 'workshops' rather than shops. It was reported back here ages ago but I can't remember off hand, so could be talking bollocks.


Why didn't you ask cuppa tea to do the same in post 88 rather than liking it? Astonishing hypocrisy from the only so called moderator of this forum. No more than I've come to expect


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Why didn't you ask cuppa tea to do the same in post 88 rather than liking it? Astonishing hypocrisy from the only so called moderator of this forum. No more than I've come to expect


Kindly discuss Brixton matters only here please. I've already asked nicely. If you have complaints about the moderation, please take it to the feedback forum. If you continue with your attempts to stir up beef here, you will be warned and then banned if you persist, in line with the rules about disruptive posters.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

I like this poster seen on the Arches.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> I think 'workshops' rather than shops. It was reported back here ages ago but I can't remember off hand, so could be talking bollocks.



People actually making useful stuff? Surely some mistake


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not tagging anyone lest I cause cause offence:

My original post was to point out that Foxtons share price and profits were down due to an alleged (by the Standard journalist) property market downturn. At one time people on here used to decry the absurd rise in property prices - me included.

He who must not be tagged was one of those who on the other hand saw no problem in these increases - even going so far as to report it if a sensational price was "achieved"  (at least that is what I recall going back to 2010 onwards - even predating the opening of Foxtons Brixton branch).

I always felt property was getting disconnected with reality - and yet others think we are in a wholly new situation, property will never go down etc.

The Standard article in my post said that Foxtons shares are going down because the property market is going down.  A possible sign of light at the end of the tunnel, a return towards sanity for ordinary people who want a fair deal in housing etc etc. I thought.

Sorry my attitude is being taken personally - because I pointed this article out to 2 members of Urban who I previously discussed house prices with over some years.

In Spain the Indignados are those who  have lost their homes to predatory bankers. I feel that indignation more than the indignation of a fellow Urban75 poster subject to no such misfortune.

The other thing was this - for some reason although the newspaper pictured the Brixton Foxtons. The online edition had a different shop and I wondered which it was.

Finally this issue is much bigger than whether I upset Rushy. Transparency International recently released a report  on the effect of foreign investment and corruption on the domestic housing market. Some local developments are analysed in this report - and it is noted that parts of the Lend Lease development in Elephant and Castle are sold 100% "off plan" to overseas clients - who may or may not have come by their funds legally.

We know that Higgins Oval Quarter were selling off plan at a roadshow in Simgapore, Hong Kong and Penang.

How different from the 1930s:


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

lefteri said:


> People actually making useful stuff? Surely some mistake


Well, I guess we'll have to wait and see what actually turns up. Expect the worse.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Not tagging anyone lest I cause cause offence...
> 
> At one time people on here used to decry the absurd rise in property prices - me included.
> 
> He who must not be tagged was one of those who on the other hand saw no problem in these increases -


Seeing as you are intending to continue with this obsessive smearing, could I trouble you to back up your claim that I saw no problem with the staggering price rises? It should be easy given the extent to which you claim we have discussed house process over the years.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2017)

CH1 I think you may be demonstrating the fact that if certain _suggestions_ are made about "_certain posters_" frequently enough, (especially by those with the power to set things up so that people can be censored for contradicting or questioning them), those things can become considered given facts regardless of what people have actually ever said.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Just to repeat: I would ask posters to kindly discuss Brixton matters only here please.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Seeing as you are intending to continue with this obsessive smearing, could I trouble you to back up your claim that I saw no problem with the staggering price rises [Brixton or elsewhere]*? It should be easy given the extent to which you claim we have discussed house process over the years.



*Edited to keep it relevant to the thread.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> And this is interesting too:
> Cllr Matthew Bennett selected to stand for Labour in Gipsy Hill ward for 2018 Lambeth Council elections


more Lambeth labour news.....I am reliably informed that Cllr Jack Hopkins will not be standing for election in Oval Ward next May.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Good to see that Lexadon has finally tidied up the scruffy and unkempt ground floor facade and outside area of the Viaduct housing developement and are putting the space to use. Disgracefully, it was kept empty for nearly a decade  while they dithered about and no doubt waited for the most profitable use of the space to be offered. Developers that show such blatant disregard for the local area and the community should be fined IMO, or forced to give the space to someone who would be happy to use it.
> 
> View attachment 101854


I'm pretty sure those trees will die though as they have put earth way too far up the trunk.  The trunk below and above ground levels have different requirements.  It may take some time though. Sorry.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> more Lambeth labour news.....I am reliably informed that Cllr Jack Hopkins will not be standing for election in Oval Ward next May.


Jason covered that in some depth on Buzz a couple of days ago. I'm struggling to like any of them. 




> Another surprise is Cabinet member Cllr Jack Hopkins not standing in Oval; ditto for the Cat Cllr Alex Bigham [pictured] in Stockwell. With both heavyweights offering bruising contributions in the plot to de-select Kate Hoey MP, don’t be too surprised if one of their names appears on a ballot paper in Vauxhall sometime soon…


Cllr Matthew Bennett selected to stand for Labour in Gipsy Hill ward for 2018 Lambeth Council elections


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Jason covered that in some depth



my source had additional info that I am not able to verify but which might, if true, narrow the field should a challenge to Ms Hoey materialise.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> my source had additional info that I am not able to verify but which might, if true, narrow the field should a challenge to Ms Hoey materialise.


Damn. I'm in the mood for industrial levels of bean spillage!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Damn. I'm in the mood for industrial levels of bean spillage!


you might be disappointed


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Jason covered that in some depth on Buzz a couple of days ago. I'm struggling to like any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cllr Matthew Bennett selected to stand for Labour in Gipsy Hill ward for 2018 Lambeth Council elections



Wonder if Tricky Skills knows what's happening in Coldharbour Ward. Which is Cllr Matt Parr ward.

Cllr Rachel has finished her six months punishment. But from what I've heard is not officially back in Labour group.So wonder if she will be deselected by the Nu Labour lot.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Some pics from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, cool. I was so tired I left around 10. Looks like it was fun.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2017)

Where's a nice quiet place for a date tomorrow? Friday night in Brixton...hmmmm. I just don't know where to go anymore!


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 9, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Where's a nice quiet place for a date tomorrow? Friday night in Brixton...hmmmm. I just don't know where to go anymore!


Marquis of Lorne.  Always quiet and has a pool table.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Marquis of Lorne.  Always quiet and has a pool table.


It's the second pub I've seen recently that has a carpet! Thank you. This might be nice.


----------



## 3Zeros (Mar 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Ooh, we're getting some of those snazzy 'countdown' traffic lights on Coldharbour/Atlantic!
> 
> View attachment 101880



They beep VERY LOUDLY. Still, it's nice to know that people are crossing safely when I have my windows shut.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Marquis of Lorne.  Always quiet and has a pool table.


Pool tables are good for dates I suppose.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone in SW9 having broadband problems?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Anyone in SW9 having broadband problems?


Yep - talk talk seems to be down in parts of SW2 SW4 SW9 SE5. Not sure if it is limited to them.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 10, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Yep - talk talk seems to be down in parts of SW2 SW4 SW9 SE5. Not sure if it is limited to them.



Seems to be a major outage connected to Virgin but affecting Talktalk as well.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2017)

I wonder if that is why CH1 has not managed to post links to those conversations about the pace of house price rises in Brixton which he recalled having had with me.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2017)

teuchter said:


> CH1 I think you may be demonstrating the fact that if certain _suggestions_ are made about "_certain posters_" frequently enough, (especially by those with the power to set things up so that people can be censored for contradicting or questioning them), those things can become considered given facts regardless of what people have actually ever said.


I guess so. I went to an interesting lecture recently about false memory syndrome. You obviously remember what you want to remember - but also can be made to remember things that never happened.

I only met Rushy once in my life for couple of minutes and he seemed affable enough. I do recall that in the comments on here about prices of properties which occurred some years ago he and some others seemed gleeful about it.

I also remember discussion of over development e.g. the "house" advertised at the back of the Brixton Road Money Shop in Astoria Walk (facing the Academy) - citing floor areas and potential disadvantages for a buyer. Not sure if this was Rushy, but the person was quick to quote £X per square metre etc which to me is more than mere amateur property dilettante speak

How this has become a case of me somehow persecuting Rushy I don't really know. If he thinks I am misrepresenting his views he can say that.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 10, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I guess so. I went to an interesting lecture recently about false memory syndrome. You obviously remember what you want to remember - but also can be made to remember things that never happened.
> 
> I only met Rushy once in my life for couple of minutes and he seemed affable enough. I do recall that in the comments on here about prices of properties which occurred some years ago he and some others seemed gleeful about it.
> 
> ...


Kindly discuss Brixton matters only here please. If you continue with your attempts to stir up beef here, you will be warned and then banned if you persist, in line with the rules about disruptive posters.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

Some stuff on this weekend around the hood What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 10th – Sun 12th March 2017


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Kindly discuss Brixton matters only here please. If you continue with your attempts to stir up beef here, you will be warned and then banned if you persist, in line with the rules about disruptive posters.


Every post you have 'contributed' to this month's thread has had *nothing *to do with Brixton and everything to do with you trying to stir up shit and disrupt the discussion, and for that reason I'm banning you off the thread.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Where's a nice quiet place for a date tomorrow? Friday night in Brixton...hmmmm. I just don't know where to go anymore!


Trinity Arms? Brown Derby (by the Oval)? Cafe Cairo?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2017)

Where can you pick up a copy of Lambeth Weekender with round Brixton Hill, Streatham Hill or central Brixton?
Ta.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 10, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Where can you pick up a copy of Lambeth Weekender with round Brixton Hill, Streatham Hill or central Brixton?
> Ta.



Sainsburys opposite the Hoot.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Where can you pick up a copy of Lambeth Weekender with round Brixton Hill, Streatham Hill or central Brixton?
> Ta.


Should be some in the Tesco on Acre Lane. You can also read it online:  (no title)

What are you looking for? I may have a copy I can scan in otherwise.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 10, 2017)

Brixton Windmill events 2017.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Should be some in the Tesco on Acre Lane. You can also read it online:  (no title)
> 
> What are you looking for? I may have a copy I can scan in otherwise.



The gig page please. They have a massive piece on Frontier Ruckus.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> The gig page please. They have a massive piece on Frontier Ruckus.


That'll be me who did that. Half page spread for me ol' mucker  

There's loads of copies in Tescos, btw.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 10, 2017)

Overheard just now walking home from Brixton Town up the Hill. Friday night 11:46 pm. Bloke on the phone with beardy posse standing by.

Owen! Owen! It's Dan! ... From work! You said... But you said.... Oh I thought you said Brixton.




I hate myself for hating these people...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Anyone in SW9 having broadband problems?



Yes my phone and broadband went down on Thursday night. Not the fault of my internet and phone provider. There was a problem across the whole area.Its back up now.

I'm with the Phone Co-op. They said it affected them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Seeing as you are intending to continue with this obsessive smearing, could I trouble you to back up your claim that I saw no problem with the staggering price rises? It should be easy given the extent to which you claim we have discussed house process over the years.



Get over yourself, you great wet lettuce.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> more Lambeth labour news.....I am reliably informed that Cllr Jack Hopkins will not be standing for election in Oval Ward next May.



He and Alex Bighead are bother dreaming of greater things, probably entirely unrelated to rumours of an engineered deselection/forced retirement of Kate Hoey, and the insertion of a less independent Labour right-winger.
Not that I can see either of those grinning spunk-gibbons making even a tenth as good a constituency MP as Hoey.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Jason covered that in some depth on Buzz a couple of days ago. I'm struggling to like any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cllr Matthew Bennett selected to stand for Labour in Gipsy Hill ward for 2018 Lambeth Council elections



To be blunt, both Hopkins and Bigham are about as "heavyweight" as a flea's turd.  They're both of them - like their mate Bennett - political makeweights who've got where they are by kissing the right arses and mouthing the right opinions. If the people of Vauxhall allow themselves to be deceived by either of those rectal prolapses, then they deserve everything that they get.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Wonder if Tricky Skills knows what's happening in Coldharbour Ward. Which is Cllr Matt Parr ward.
> 
> Cllr Rachel has finished her six months punishment. But from what I've heard is not officially back in Labour group.So wonder if she will be deselected by the Nu Labour lot.



If Heywood stands as an Indie, she'll walk it in Coldharbour. She's so much more hands-on than Donatus and co, that anyone Labour try to parachute in will sink like a stone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

3Zeros said:


> They beep VERY LOUDLY. Still, it's nice to know that people are crossing safely when I have my windows shut.



It helps us deaf cunts know when it's safe to cross though!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Pool tables are good for dates I suppose.



Bit sticky for the baize, though.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 12, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Bit sticky for the baize, though.


Que?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Trinity Arms? Brown Derby (by the Oval)? Cafe Cairo?


Did a lovely old school pub meander: bee hive; queens head; Tulse hill tavern; white hart; railway. Fun, fun, fun. Met lots of interesting people along the way. Didn't play pool brixtonblade but we talked, and talked and talked. I'll save that for another thread!


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 12, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Did a lovely old school pub meander: bee hive; queens head; Tulse hill tavern; white hart; railway. Fun, fun, fun. Met lots of interesting people along the way. Didn't play pool brixtonblade but we talked, and talked and talked. I'll save that for another thread!


Cool, sounds like you had a good night


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Dog Found*

do you know this dog or the owner



female found running free in Myatts Field area ( not by me)
she is staying at present with someone local who works in dog rescue
I am told she is in season.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 12, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Cool, sounds like you had a good night


Favourite pub of the night award goes to Marquis if Lorne. Old school boozer with real people in! Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Trinity Arms? Brown Derby (by the Oval)? Cafe Cairo?


Not heard of Brown Derby before, thanks for the recommendation, will pop in one day.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Que?



Having dates on a pool table.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 12, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Having dates on a pool table.



they give you a little plastic thing to avoid sticky problems.....


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> If Heywood stands as an Indie, she'll walk it in Coldharbour. She's so much more hands-on than Donatus and co, that anyone Labour try to parachute in will sink like a stone.


I don't agree.

Nothing against Rachel Heywood as such, but I remember when Anna Tapsell was deselected in Larkhall in 1998. She was quite well known active been around for 12 years - a bit like Rachel really.

In the event Anna Tapsell stood as Independent Labour, and got 413 votes.
The three official Labour candidates got 1357 (Craig) 1252 (Bawden) 1112 (McCaulay Green).
Link here (for Rushy) https://londondatastore-upload.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/LBCE_1998-5-7.pdf (result on page 119)


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Link here (for Rushy) https://londondatastore-upload.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/LBCE_1998-5-7.pdf (result on page 119)



Having categorically failed to back up anything that you have claimed I have posted, or claimed that I have implied - or even claimed that I have thought – you still seem sadly desperate for my attention. 

Why so needy, CH1?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a grudge against Rachel Heywood for supporting the petrolheads in opposition to the traffic calming scheme in LJ the other year. The trial which wasn't even allowed to run to completion. It seemed the actions of a populist rather than someone interested in standing up for evidence based decision making when that's the right thing, but not the easy thing, to do.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> Nothing against Rachel Heywood as such, but I remember when Anna Tapsell was deselected in Larkhall in 1998. She was quite well known active been around for 12 years - a bit like Rachel really.
> 
> ...



1998 isn't quite the same political atmosphere. Labour - as a party - were riding high locally in '98. The same can't be said for now. They may have a massive majority, but their actions of the last 3 years mean that they've shed support like a duck's arse sheds water.  Their majority is based on being the only game in town - no fucker wants to vote Lib-Dem or Tory after their local coalition wiped its bum on the electorate, either.  If someone or ones offer an alternative that isn't TUSC-ish, then I think that political circumstances give it a better chance than at any time in the past 30 years.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> 1998 isn't quite the same political atmosphere. Labour - as a party - were riding high locally in '98. The same can't be said for now. They may have a massive majority, but their actions of the last 3 years mean that they've shed support like a duck's arse sheds water.  Their majority is based on being the only game in town - no fucker wants to vote Lib-Dem or Tory after their local coalition wiped its bum on the electorate, either.  If someone or ones offer an alternative that isn't TUSC-ish, then I think that political circumstances give it a better chance than at any time in the past 30 years.


I think I said before that if Rachel defected to the Greens that would put the cat amongst the pigeons on the council as the Greens would then become a group in their own right and get an admin worker for casework etc.

If she is deselected by Labour and stands as independent she would have to get well over 1000 votes - and take them directly off one of the Labour candidates to knock him/her out of the race.

The last Coldharbour result is here. Rachel topped the poll on 2232, with the two other Labour candidates on 2037, 2014.
The Greens were best placed runners up on 742, 680, 638.

I've no idea if Rachel likes the Greens or if they like her - so this is just my best suggestion based on current Lambeth psephological trends, and council rules.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Having categorically failed to back up anything that you have claimed I have posted, or claimed that I have implied - or even claimed that I have thought – you still seem sadly desperate for my attention.
> Why so needy, CH1?


Touché


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I think I said before that if Rachel defected to the Greens that would put the cat amongst the pigeons on the council as the Greens would then become a group in their own right and get an admin worker for casework etc.
> 
> If she is deselected by Labour and stands as independent she would have to get well over 1000 votes - and take them directly off one of the Labour candidates to knock him/her out of the race.
> 
> ...


I'd hope the greens would tell her to naff off for reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'd hope the greens would tell her to naff off for reasons I mentioned above.


She might find it difficult to change policy twice on that issue and retain credibility. But maybe she could come up with some more sensible greening policy suggestions?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2017)

This Brixton Splash news was pointed out to me (SLP 3 March)
It has morphed into Brixton Wave apparently and carries the imprimatur of the council apparently. Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere on Urban - but hadn't noticed.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This Brixton Splash news was pointed out to me (SLP 3 March)
> It has morphed into Brixton Wave apparently and carries the imprimatur of the council apparently. Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere on Urban - but hadn't noticed.
> View attachment 102123


How is the (currently massively underfunded) Bowie memorial "testament to the strength of Brixton"?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2017)

editor said:


> How is the (currently massively underfunded) Bowie memorial "testament to the strength of Brixton"?


I don't think it does - this is just an example of either an interviewee's or journalist's banal hyperbole.

But since you have brought the subject of Bowie to the fore, the mural now officially qualifies as a "shrine" - as Mark Tully points out about 20 minutes into today's edition of "Something Understood" (due on again at 11.30pm on R4)
Shrines, Something Understood - BBC Radio 4
Centred around a visit to his local Sufi shrine in Delhi, Mark Tully considers the apparently increasing popularity of shrines in many cultures.

He talks to journalist and Sufi devotee Sadia Delvi at the holy shrine at Nizamuddin Auliya, which is the mausoleum of India's most famous Sufi saint. The Qawwals sing, offerings are made and food is shared as they discuss the pluralism of worship in such places.

Mark also introduces readings by poets Robert Lowell and Edmund Blunden, and by journalist Jon Lichfiled, along with music from Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, Matthew Halsall and David Bowie.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This Brixton Splash news was pointed out to me (SLP 3 March)
> It has morphed into Brixton Wave apparently and carries the imprimatur of the council apparently. Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere on Urban - but hadn't noticed.
> View attachment 102123



I thought that taking it out of hands of Brixton Splash was partly to do with making it a more community based event. That Brixton Splash had got to big. Did I get that wrong?

According to Griffith's Brixton is a Global brand and destination of choice. Sounds more like turning the event into a theme park. 

I was also here when Mandela came. I get annoyed at it being called the bad old days. It really wasn't that bad.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'd hope the greens would tell her to naff off for reasons I mentioned above.



The Greens , during the road closures in LJ, sat on there hands and were careful not to say anything. Either to support or oppose the experiment.

I asked one I know about it. Didn't get a clear answer.

The Greens in Lambeth have positioned themselves as the alternative to Labour. So not foregrounding there green issues. They are making housing an issue.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> According to Griffith's Brixton is a Global brand and destination of choice. Sounds more like turning the event into a theme park.
> I was also here when Mandela came. I get annoyed at it being called the bad old days. It really wasn't that bad.


I agree - it was a day of mass joy when Mandela came.

The global brand thing is hype - and the more upmarket gets the weaker the brand IMHO.

In the same SLP that scan came from there is a article about Ros Griffiths chairing a safeguarding conference in Lewisham regarding youths and knife crime. I think she is probably doing more good consciousness raising about that than trying to be some sort of impresario on the streets of Brixton.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This Brixton Splash news was pointed out to me (SLP 3 March)
> View attachment 102123



One's faith in the story is weakened somewhat by the journalist's failure to get the right constituency name for one of our local MPs.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 13, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> One's faith in the story is weakened somewhat by the journalist's failure to get the right constituency name for one of our local MPs.


Hadn't noticed that - what a whopper!


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 13, 2017)

editor said:


> That'll be me who did that. Half page spread for me ol' mucker
> 
> There's loads of copies in Tescos, btw.
> 
> View attachment 101999



Ah thank you!!


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> According to Griffith's Brixton is a Global brand and destination of choice. Sounds more like turning the event into a theme park.



Its such a global brand that a New York Times syndicated article has gone searching for off the beaten track stuff  and ran a travel feature on Brixton HILL!!!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 13, 2017)

'Brixton Wave' sounds ok to me. As long as they have the soundystems without sound restrictions, and we are free to wander around with our shop bought booze then im happy enough


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2017)

I've really gone off Kate Hoey. She voted with the Tories against the Lord's amendment to gaurentee the right of EU citizens living here to stay.

MPs reject Lords amendment to guarantee rights of EU nationals

My other half is one of them. It's upsetting her that people like her doing low paid necessary jobs are being made not to feel welcome here now.
.
" Six Labour MPs  - Frank Field, Kate Hoey, Kelvin Hopkins, Rob Marris, Graham Stringer and Gisela Stuart – voted with the Government."


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 14, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I've really gone off Kate Hoey. She voted with the Tories against the Lord's amendment to gaurentee the right of EU citizens living here to stay.
> 
> MPs reject Lords amendment to guarantee rights of EU nationals
> 
> ...


Is she standing down at next election? I can't see how she can keep voting like she does and expect to get back in.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Is she standing down at next election? I can't see how she can keep voting like she does and expect to get back in.


Funnily enough the Wikipedia article for Vauxhall constituency has been updated recently to show that George Turner is the Lib Dem candidate for the next election. George Turner is a blogging journalist who is very into campaigning against large regeneration schemes in the north of Lambeth and Southwark, so I guess would be a viable alternative to Hoey who doesn't seem very high profile on this issue, notwithstanding her opposition to the Garden Bridge. 
See Vauxhall (UK Parliament constituency) - Wikipedia
and OurCity.London


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Radio 4 is in full whimsy this morning. There was just a half-hour programme in the series "The Long View" recorded at the South London Botanical Institute (in Norwood Road).

The programme is here BBC Radio 4 - The Long View, 14/03/2017

Apparently the British East India Company constructed a wall across India to prevent smuggling. Well not a wall actually - more an impenetrable hedge. Compare and contrast with Donald Trump - costs, estimated time, availability of labour etc etc

A summary of the issues is here, though the BBC programme dealt more with the botanics than the politics:
British colonial history tells many remarkable tales, none more so than the story of the Great Hedge of India. This relatively unknown story was rediscovered recently by author, Roy Moxham. He tells of a botanical and architectural structure, an impenetrable 8ft high hedge, 1500 miles long, that stretched across Central India. How is it that a wall, comparable to The Great Wall of China, has completely vanished from the story of the British Raj? And what relevance does it have to bordering today?

A map of the inland Customs Line including the Great Hedge
 
In 19th Century India, one resource was crucial: salt. In the heat of India an adult was thought to require an ounce of salt a day. Whilst the region of East India possessed large deposits of salt in salt-bearing soils, salt lakes and rock-salt, the expense of extracting from these sources and shipping them to Bengal and East India were very high. Therefore, Bengal became dependent on large salt deposits in the so-called ‘Salt Range of the Punjab’_._ A number of custom houses were established in Bengal in 1803 to prevent the smuggling of salt from the Punjab to British controlled India in the East. As trafficking and smuggling became rife, the East India Company, perceiving a security threat to their territory, linked many of these custom houses together. They made a barrier, mainly consisting of dead thorny material such as the Indian Plum. This eventually evolved, growing into a living hedge that became known at the ‘Great Hedge of India’.

The Great Hedge of India, was part of the Inland Customs Line, which at its peak in the 1870s, was 2500 miles long. It ran from the Punjab in the northwest all the way to the state of Orissa in the southeast. To put this to scale, it is the equivalent of a continuous barrier running from London to Constantinople. This hedge was nowhere less than 8 feet high and 4 feet thick. In fact, in some places it was 12 feet high and 14 feet thick. The Commissioner of Inland Customs at the time, Allan Octavian Hume, was so impressed by this piece of botanical architecture that he described it as “utterly impassable to man or beast”. This hedge was supported by a vast government department, the largest in the Raj_,_ with 12,000 guards patrolling its edges. The brutal physicality of this hedge was combined with huge tax levies on salt within British occupied India. It would need two month’s income of an average farm worker to pay for a modest year’s supply. Whilst one can only speculate at the social impacts of such an extortionate tax, it has been estimated that millions of people died as a result of this levy through shortages of salt. It seems unfathomable that such a vast colonial project can appear to vanish from the collective consciousness of Indian and British history.
(From Oliver Dixon - Royal Holloway College)


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2017)

This is a bloody great all nighter - and all the money goes to charity too; 







Win tickets for Wonderland’s amazing space-themed all night party at Brixton’s PoW, Sat 18th March


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Is she standing down at next election? I can't see how she can keep voting like she does and expect to get back in.



I don't think so.

I wouldn't want her to be pushed out by people like Chuka.

However her stance on Brexit is appalling. I'm not surprised she voted against the Lord's amendment to gaurentee existing EU nationals the right to say. Heard some of her comments on recent immigration. She wants immigration controls on people from other European countries.

My view is that this government won't go as far as a send them back policy. What it will do is make existing EU nationals jump through bureaucratic hoops to stay here.

I'm no fan of the EU -the way Greece has been treated-for example. But unlike a lot of posters on politics boards see Brexit as negative.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

Some things on this weekend around the tooon: 

(updated due to cock up) What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 17th – Sun 19th March 2017


----------



## lefteri (Mar 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Some things on this weekend around the tooon: Nadia Ksaiba on the decks (2013-11-15)


Link seems to be a timewarp


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Link seems to be a timewarp


Not sure how that got there!  Here's the correct link 
What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 17th – Sun 19th March 2017


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Lovers of ClearChannel and Trumpification may care to note that Clearchannel are applying for planing permission to upgrade their advertising hoarding at 253 Brixton Road (opposite Crown and Anchor more or less). The new advertisement will be 3 metres x 6 metres with backlit LEDs of the phasing type. Not one to be missed by passing motorists. Should bump up the accident quotas for SW9. Fans will want to contact Lambeth Planning to support! 17/00787/ADV

What I find odd is that there is no record at all on Lambeth's website of permission being granted for an advertising hoarding there - though there has certainly been hoardings there for 20 years I think.

Does anyone know what the housing is behind the ad? I seem to recall it was one being done up buy West Lambeth Health Authority as some kind of hostel - but it's clearly not a hostel now. Some flats pop up on Zoopla.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 19, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> *Dog Found*
> 
> do you know this dog or the owner
> 
> ...



There's another one wandering around myatts fields this morning. Looks similar to the above but s bit older and with white markings. Didn't know what to do with her as the cafe is closed. I'll check if she's still out there in a bit.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2017)

Huge congestion on Brixton Road earlier


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2017)

I think someone has been killed on Lyham Rd by the Screwfix. The amount of police cars, police tape and the fact that not even pedestrians were being allowed access does not bode well...


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Whilst still reeling from indecision about whether to boycott the Evening Standard (new editor George Osborne) tried watching Channel 4 documentary on the oppression of benefit claimants.

Imagine my surprise when one of the pundits interviewed was one Lord Kerslake. Just look at this guy's interests:
Chair of King’s College Hospital NHS Foundation Trust (wef 1 April 2015)
Occasional adviser, Penna plc (global people management business)
Occasional adviser, GatenbySanderson (executive search recruitment services)
Chair of The London Collective Investment Vehicle (CIV) (collective pension fund investment for London boroughs)
Member of Advisory Board, Engie UK (trading name of ENGIE Supply Holding UK Limited and subsidiaries; global energy company providing services, energy solutions, and energy infrastructure)
Chair, UK Northern Powerhouse Advisory Board
Strategic Adviser, WANdisco (global IT company)
Speaking engagement, 29 June 2016, speech on housing as part of the Evolving London Series organised by Bilfinger GVA
Endcliffe Consultancy Ltd (see category 1)
Chair, Peabody (housing providers in London) (wef 1 June 2015)
Chair, IPPR London Housing Commission (wef 15 June 2015)
Governor, Board of Sheffield Hallam University
Member, Cambridge Whitehall Group (policy discussion group)
Member, NHS Estates Strategy Advisory Group
Chair, Sheffield Theatres
Chair, Centre for Public Scrutiny (independent charity and company limited by guarantee) (scrutiny, accountability and good governance) (wef 1 June 2015)
President of the Local Government Association (wef 30 June 2015)

This is his current register of interests entry at the House of Lords.

I only noticed the name when he popped up on Channel 4 on benefit poverty where he was stated to be head of the Local Government Association.

More pertinent might be he is Chair of Peabody - currently taking over Family Housing Association. No doubt neither Peabody nor Family Housing are particularly keen on the Benefit Cap for obvious reasons.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2017)

Lee Japser said:


> View attachment 102544



Had a look at what Code 7 do. Sounds an interesting project.

http://www.wwmt.org/charities/current/code-7-ltd/


----------



## lefteri (Mar 20, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Whilst still reeling from indecision about whether to boycott the Evening Standard (new editor George Osborne) tried watching Channel 4 documentary on the oppression of benefit claimants.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when one of the pundits interviewed was one Lord Kerslake. Just look at this guy's interests:
> Chair of King’s College Hospital NHS Foundation Trust (wef 1 April 2015)
> ...



I currently use the evening standard only as cat litter but am going to boycott it and stick to the metro from now on


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I currently use the evening standard only as cat litter but am going to boycott it and stick to the metro from now on


Hitherto I thought the Standard had redeeming features- arts coverage and a good business section.

The Metro is best for celebrity issues - it is like the authorised version of Yahoo News IMHO. Not much else at all. You should have used it for cat litter all along.


----------



## Winot (Mar 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> I think someone has been killed on Lyham Rd by the Screwfix. The amount of police cars, police tape and the fact that not even pedestrians were being allowed access does not bode well...





That road is nuts - lots of drivers frustrated at being held up on Bedford Rd/Kings Avenue flooring it when they turn into Lyham Rd.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2017)

Sad to note that the upstairs club at the Prince of Wales now makes customers endure a fairly comprehensive search by bouncers and a photo ID scan before being allowed in.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 21, 2017)

The toilet doors of the cubicles are also only 50% of what they should be allowing an easy peer over to catch you doing something naughty.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2017)

Email to Buzz: 

_"Hi. My friend has just written a review of my pop up supper night. Could you run it on Buzz please?
<frothing, gushing, uncritical advertorial rave review follows>"_

Don't these people have any self awareness?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2017)

Some pics from the brilliant charity night at PoW on the weekend: 


























In photos: Wonderland’s fantastic charity night at Brixton’s Prince Of Wales, Sat, 18th March 2017


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow, all that must have taken some effort, because the club at the POW is pretty much a blank canvas. looks like Whirlygig or something, impressive!


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Wow, all that must have taken some effort, because the club at the POW is pretty much a blank canvas. looks like Whirlygig or something, impressive!


They put in a phenomenal effort, and totally transform the place on both floors. The fact that it's done by volunteers with all the money going to charity makes it even more impressive.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 22, 2017)

From a few days ago.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 22, 2017)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 102730
> From a few days ago.


Do you two watch those robot programmes on BBC2 at midnight?
Good picture though - interesting use of perspective.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

Lambeth. Money to send their team on jollies to the south of France but cutting back on funding for essential services

Lambeth Council reduces funding for Brixton Advice Centre by 15%


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, this is nice: 
Lambeth Council publishes magazine and website to attract private developers into the borough


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, this is nice:
> Lambeth Council publishes magazine and website to attract private developers into the borough


The Somerleyton Road bit sounds suspicious:

"Leveraging external investment and led by Lambeth Council as landowners with partners Brixton Green....."

I suppose the external investors might be Oval House - but surely their funds would be used up in building the new theatre?

Higgins ahoy?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm DJing the Dogstar tonight. It's free! Come along 

Funk to Punky, Bowie to Britpop: Brixton Buzz FREE party at the Brixton Dogstar tonight, Thurs 23rd March )


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2017)

Probe into attempted abduction of girls in south London - BBC News


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Does anyone know what's going down at the Angel Davis Industrial Estate?
Obviously the council's ethnic cleansing programme is proceeding apace - they already demolished Mary Seacole House, now Angel Davis's Industrial Estate bites the dust. Only Olive Morris House to go as far as I can see.

Unless you count the Marcus Lipton Centre - named for the late Jewish MP for Brixton, and offering youth work services to a largely black clientèle. Progress Labour show every sign of eliminating this too as soon as they can.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2017)

It's a bit conspiracy theory to call it "ethnic cleansing" based on names of buildings isn't it?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Two vids of interest


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It's a bit conspiracy theory to call it "ethnic cleansing" based on names of buildings isn't it?


OK. They are demolishing buildings named after notable people of ethnic descent. Soon there won't be any such buildings left.

Is that OK?
PS For the avoidance of doubt I put one of those photos there for you!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Two vids of interest



Nice bit of oral history. Not sure it was such a hassle being gay in Brixton in the 1980s - at least for men. Can't speak for women. But actually there were gay venues in Brixton then, whereas now it's all integrated - like Leo Abse and David Cameron wanted.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

What's going on in and around Brixton this weekend What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 24th – Sun 26th March 2017


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This Brixton Splash news was pointed out to me (SLP 3 March)
> It has morphed into Brixton Wave apparently and carries the imprimatur of the council apparently. Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere on Urban - but hadn't noticed.
> View attachment 102123


I'm amazed to see that Ros Griffiths is leading this. She has a reputation for soliciting money from local businesses to support Brixton Splash, but without providing receipts or accountability. People are suspicious. I hope the Wave will have more oversight than the Splash did.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 24, 2017)

Lovely baristas at the B£ cafe told me they are paid £8.30 per hour. Apparently this is head and shoulders above other coffee shops - yet another reason to go there. The coffee has improved hugely, the wifi is free, the food's delicious, there's a clean, free lavatory and the terrible heating is becoming less noticeable thanks to Spring making the occasional appearance. I reckon people would be queuing out the door if the cafe was in a busy location. That southern bit of Atlantic Road is just tumbleweed.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2017)

Good to hear. I have been informed The Market House pays the London living wage to their barstaff, which puts nearby competitors to shame.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 24, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Lovely baristas at the B£ cafe told me they are paid £8.30 per hour. Apparently this is head and shoulders above other coffee shops - yet another reason to go there. The coffee has improved hugely, the wifi is free, the food's delicious, there's a clean, free lavatory and the terrible heating is becoming less noticeable thanks to Spring making the occasional appearance. I reckon people would be queuing out the door if the cafe was in a busy location. That southern bit of Atlantic Road is just tumbleweed.



Another Brixton coffee place I know has paid £10 since they opened though they are about to cut that to £8 I think


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 24, 2017)

Rly? Which one?


----------



## 3Zeros (Mar 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Not sure it was such a hassle being gay in Brixton in the 1980s - at least for men. .



Really? Were you a gay man in Brixton in the 1980s? Genuinely interested in hearing that perspective if so.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Nice bit of oral history. Not sure it was such a hassle being gay in Brixton in the 1980s - at least for men. Can't speak for women. But actually there were gay venues in Brixton then, whereas now it's all integrated - like Leo Abse and David Cameron wanted.


 I don't think being lesbian in Brixton was any more hassle than anywhere else in the city, as in general it wasn't all that welcoming and fairly threatening everywhere back then.

The Albert welcomed everyone (or at least tolerated us all), there were women only showings at the Ritzy, the fridge had some interesting dyke club nights, the 121 anarchists on railton road did some evenings and there was a womens centre for a while.

I remember that Lambeth council got a lot of flak for introducing anti-homophobia rules to things it funded, which didn't go down well with some christian services.Think that was before clause 28 - can't recall what happened after that, except they had to charge us commercial fees for using the parks for Pride events, instead of letting us use them for free.

Now yes it is all integrated, but its quite nice just to pop down to the local with my girlfriend where no one gives a toss,  whereas just to go to a pub in 80s was always a political statement with resulting hassle.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 24, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Good to hear. I have been informed The Market House pays the London living wage to their barstaff, which puts nearby competitors to shame.



Like who?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2017)

3Zeros said:


> Really? Were you a gay man in Brixton in the 1980s? Genuinely interested in hearing that perspective if so.


For a large part of the 1980s the Prince of Wales (including what is now Kentucky) was gay mega-pub. Beer was cheap - probably less than 50p a pint. No admission charge. (Male) strippers several nights, and Sunday lunchtime.

What's not to like about that?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2017)

The Prince of Wales for starters. I dont know about Greene King or Antic, but i wouldnt of thought they pay their staff in the Albert and Dogstar almost a tenner an hour like The Market House does.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> For a large part of the 1980s the Prince of Wales (including what is now Kentucky) was gay mega-pub. Beer was cheap - probably less than 50p a pint. No admission charge. (Male) strippers several nights, and Sunday lunchtime.
> 
> What's not to like about that?


didn't do much for me then . I remember it being men only, like lots of gay places, or was that just some nights? I never stepped foot in the place back then.


----------



## bimble (Mar 24, 2017)

If someone buzzes your door today saying 'it's about the gas meter' don't let them in they are just trying to sell you new supplier.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> If someone buzzes your door today saying 'it's about the gas meter' don't let them in they are just trying to sell you new supplier.


Haven't had one of those for ages, thought they had banned door to door touting of utilies.


----------



## bimble (Mar 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Haven't had one of those for ages, thought they had banned door to door touting of utilies.


They were horrible ! Knocking on other flats doors because I'd stupidly let them in the building, and being rude when I said please leave .


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> didn't do much for me then . I remember it being men only, like lots of gay places, or was that just some nights? I never stepped foot in the place back then.


It wasn't men only - I recall there being a slight hen party element for some strippers.
But you are right - I don't think any women went there to socialise. 

I have a memory of a huge club in Acton or somewhere like that in the late 70s when I first came to London. That was kind of 50/50 men and women. Can you recall that? Must've only been around for a year or two. Doesn't show up on Google unfortunately.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 24, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Prince of Wales for starters. I dont know about Greene King or Antic, but i wouldnt of thought they pay their staff in the Albert and Dogstar almost a tenner an hour like The Market House does.



Would be interesting to know if the Albert and the Dogstar do actually do that considering the shit/boycotts the Ritzy gets. Actually a name and shame list would be quite good.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2017)

I know for a fact the POW pays its bar staff £8 per hour, rising to £8.50 after 3 months service. Which considering how busy the place is and how much they take, especially on weekends when the club and terrace is also open, isnt really enough. Greene King and Antic, being chains, i suspect may pay even less.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> It wasn't men only - I recall there being a slight hen party element for some strippers.
> But you are right - I don't think any women went there to socialise.
> 
> I have a memory of a huge club in Acton or somewhere like that in the late 70s when I first came to London. That was kind of 50/50 men and women. Can you recall that? Must've only been around for a year or two. Doesn't show up on Google unfortunately.


only moved to london in 1984  and though I used travel north, east, south and west for those all too rare dyke night, I've no idea where acton is.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Would be interesting to know if the Albert and the Dogstar do actually do that considering the shit/boycotts the Ritzy gets. Actually a name and shame list would be quite good.


so few places pay above minimum its probably easier to list those who do.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Prince of Wales for starters. I dont know about Greene King or Antic, but i wouldnt of thought they pay their staff in the Albert and Dogstar almost a tenner an hour like The Market House does.


Not a chance.


----------



## Winot (Mar 24, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Would be interesting to know if the Albert and the Dogstar do actually do that considering the shit/boycotts the Ritzy gets. Actually a name and shame list would be quite good.



The Ritzy is under pressure because of the strength of the union campaign. Gotta start somewhere. If there was a similar campaign focussed on other places then I'm sure people would respond.


----------



## tompound (Mar 24, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Lovely baristas at the B£ cafe told me they are paid £8.30 per hour. Apparently this is head and shoulders above other coffee shops - yet another reason to go there. The coffee has improved hugely, the wifi is free, the food's delicious, there's a clean, free lavatory and the terrible heating is becoming less noticeable thanks to Spring making the occasional appearance. I reckon people would be queuing out the door if the cafe was in a busy location. That southern bit of Atlantic Road is just tumbleweed.



Thanks, we love you very much in the cafe. Every day is a learning curve but we're getting better and hopefully will have more customers through the door, which of course will mean being able to pay staff more. As you say, we have a great team who make an effort to treat everyone well. 

You still need to keep your cat on a lead though


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 24, 2017)

Winot said:


> The Ritzy is under pressure because of the strength of the union campaign. Gotta start somewhere. If there was a similar campaign focussed on other places then I'm sure people would respond.



So nobody has actually asked if the breweries behind the Albert and the Dogstar if they pay the London living wage? I seem to recall the ritzy protestors decamping to the Albert to celebrate after their strikes. Probably being served by staff not on the London living wage. Bonkers.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 24, 2017)

Getting a bit sick of pointing out hypocrisy here, but doesn't urban75 run nights at the Albert? And the Dogstar. But supports the strike at the Ritzy


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2017)

I recently instigated working for a Greene King pub (outside of Brixton) to earn some extra cash, i was invited for a trial shift where i worked for 3 hours, taking multiple hundreds of pounds in transactions, and not told until afterwards this would be an unpaid shift. 

I was then instructed to go on an unpaid all day training session in Kensington in my own time and expense, plus another 3 hours online training before i would be able to finally start earning some (meagre) money behind the fucking bar. I declined their offer of employment. I should have robbed the tills at my 'trial shift' and left it at that!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Getting a bit sick of pointing out hypocrisy here, but doesn't urban75 run nights at the Albert? And the Dogstar. But supports the strike at the Ritzy


Yet here you are posting on a free site that is run by someone who puts on free nights at the Albert. Such hypocrisy!

Naturally, you only shop and use services and products where everyone is paid the Living Wage, yes?

Wait - _you don't? OMG! _Yet more hypocrisy!




PS I've personally raised hundreds of pounds for the striking Ritzy workers. How about you?


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 24, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I recently instigated working for a Greene King pub (outside of Brixton) to earn some extra cash, i was invited for a trial shift where i worked for 3 hours, taking multiple hundreds of pounds in transactions, and not told until afterwards this would be an unpaid shift.
> 
> I was then instructed to go on an unpaid all day training session in Kensington in my own time and expense, plus another 3 hours online training before i would be able to finally start earning some (meagre) money behind the fucking bar. I declined their offer of employment. I should have robbed the tills at my 'trial shift' and left it at that!


That's incredible.  Should not be legal


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Yet here you are posting on a free site that is run by someone who puts on free nights at the Albert. Such hypocrisy!
> 
> Naturally, you only shop and use services and products where everyone is paid the Living Wage, yes?
> 
> ...



Of course I don't. That's simply not possible unfortunately. It is possible however to not run club nights at venues that don't the pay the living wage. The irony of the Ritzy workers having their post protest pissups at a venue like the Albert, which in all likelihood doesn't stump up 9.75 an hour, is hopefully not lost on you?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Of course I don't. That's simply not possible unfortunately. It is possible however to not run club nights at venues that don't the pay the living wage. The irony of the Ritzy workers having their post protest pissups at a venue like the Albert, which in all likelihood doesn't stump up 9.75 an hour, is hopefully not lost on you?


So it's OK for you to use services, goods, pubs and restaurants that are employing people on piss poor wages, but you feel free to criticise the Ritzy workers - who are enduring personal hardship to win the living wage - over their choice of boozer? 
And you're calling me a 'hypocrite' despite the fact that I've raised a fair wad of money for the Ritzy workers campaign, while you appear to have done absolutely fuck all. Apart from criticise, of course.

What was that about hypocrisy again?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 24, 2017)

editor said:


> So it's OK for you to use services, goods, pubs and restaurants that are employing people on piss poor wages, but you feel free to criticise the Ritzy workers - who are enduring personal hardship to win the living wage - over their choice of boozer?
> And you're calling me a 'hypocrite' despite the fact that I've raised a fair wad of money for the Ritzy workers campaign, while you appear to have done absolutely fuck all. Apart from criticise, of course.
> 
> What was that about hypocrisy again?



How much do DJ's get paid in £££'s/ beer for putting on a 'free' night in the Albert/ Dog Star? Bet it's more than the staff get per hour.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

madolesance said:


> How much do DJ's get paid in £££'s/ beer for putting on a 'free' night in the Albert/ Dog Star? Bet it's more than the staff get per hour.


You probably bet right, but seeing as they're entirely different jobs with different skills and responsibilities, I'm not sure what the point is.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 24, 2017)

editor said:


> So it's OK for you to use services, goods, pubs and restaurants that are employing people on piss poor wages, but you feel free to criticise the Ritzy workers - who are enduring personal hardship to win the living wage - over their choice of boozer?
> And you're calling me a 'hypocrite' despite the fact that I've raised a fair wad of money for the Ritzy workers campaign, while you appear to have done absolutely fuck all. Apart from criticise, of course.
> 
> What was that about hypocrisy again?



When did I criticise the Ritzy workers? If you read my post I said it's quite right for them to strike. I was simply pointing out the irony of you hosting their post strike party at a venue owned by a large brewery which doesn't pay london living wage either. 

The Albert staff should strike imo, and as a high profile local of theirs perhaps you should be encouraging them to do so rather than raking in the quid for the brewery with your (excellent btw) nights.

Can you see there might be a small sniff of hypocrisy there?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I recently instigated working for a Greene King pub (outside of Brixton) to earn some extra cash, i was invited for a trial shift where i worked for 3 hours, taking multiple hundreds of pounds in transactions, and not told until afterwards this would be an unpaid shift.
> 
> I was then instructed to go on an unpaid all day training session in Kensington in my own time and expense, plus another 3 hours online training before i would be able to finally start earning some (meagre) money behind the fucking bar. I declined their offer of employment. I should have robbed the tills at my 'trial shift' and left it at that!


That's disgusting. I did some pub work in 1978/9. We got paid £3 - £5 per session (6.30 pm - 10.30 pm typically - remember licensing was different then)
Nobody ever suggested working for free.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I remember that Lambeth council got a lot of flak for introducing anti-homophobia rules to things it funded, which didn't go down well with some christian services.Think that was before clause 28 - can't recall what happened after that, except they had to charge us commercial fees for using the parks for Pride events, instead of letting us use them for free.



Lambeth Council, to there credit, were one of the first Councils to have an Equal Opps Policy. This dealt with racial discrimination. Some years later they decided it was time to update it. Incorporate rights for gay people.

I remember many years ago attending a meeting of residents/ housing reps where officers put forward proposed changes to Equal Opps .

The objectors were members of the Afro Carribeean community present. Whose objection was the one could not help what colour one was but being gay was some kind of choice. They didn't want gay rights in same document as anti racist policies.

I supported the Council on updating the Equal Opps Policy. Didn't go down well.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> When did I criticise the Ritzy workers?


Right here where you pontificated about  "_The irony of the Ritzy workers having their post protest pissups at a venue like the Albert_".

 Seeing as you find it so fucking "ironic" that they should choose to have a drink in the cheapest local late bar that is full of people who are likely to support their cause, perhaps you could advise them where they_ should_ drink, and then maybe tell me about what you've done to support the workers? You've called me a hypocrite but high and mighty moralistic lecturing is easy - I'm more interested in _action. _So what have you done?


Reiabuzz said:


> The Albert staff should strike imo


Oh right. And you think it's as easy as that? When was the last time you were on strike? Do you think the low-paid, temporary staff there on zero hours contracts are going to have much of an impact if they go on strike? Or have you considered that they would just get sacked and replaced by another set of workers desperate for some kind of income?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> That's incredible.  Should not be legal



It's all to common. I know people who work in fashion industry as interns. That is unpaid work. The fashion industry,which make mega buck, uses a lot of unpaid labour.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It's all to common. I know people who work in fashion industry as interns. That is unpaid work. The fashion industry,which make mega buck, uses a lot of unpaid labour.


The whole new media/tech/start up industry is powered by unpaid interns. It's disgusting.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> When did I criticise the Ritzy workers? If you read my post I said it's quite right for them to strike. I was simply pointing out the irony of you hosting their post strike party at a venue owned by a large brewery which doesn't pay london living wage either.
> 
> The Albert staff should strike imo, and as a high profile local of theirs perhaps you should be encouraging them to do so rather than raking in the quid for the brewery with your (excellent btw) nights.
> 
> Can you see there might be a small sniff of hypocrisy there?



I live in an imperfect world. My income means I have to use shops/ services which don't pay the living wage. In fact even if I earnt enough to have a choice it would be very difficult for me to avoid places that didn't pay living wage.

One thing I do is have an internet provider which does .The Phone Coop. Might not be the cheapest but not the most expensive either. They pay Living Wage.

I live in a cut throat Capitalist society. It is not my choice. Nor is it one I have much power to change.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2017)

Now this is a job I could definitely not do.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm sure you could learn how to tie balloons.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 25, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> So nobody has actually asked if the breweries behind the Albert and the Dogstar if they pay the London living wage? I seem to recall the ritzy protestors decamping to the Albert to celebrate after their strikes. Probably being served by staff not on the London living wage. Bonkers.


 Haven't we had this conversation a few months ago, I think people did ask exactly that question then. 

Pubs are shit payers but there are many employers who are just as bad or worse. Do you buy things from Amazon? or Primark? or Tesco? or Sports Direct? or Poundland? do you boycott them all? surely its bonkers not to.
If we all boycotted everywhere that only paid minimum wage we would never be able to shop and where could we go for a pint?  Why only criticise the Ritzy workers choice of pub.

How about putting pressure on govt to legislate for decent wages - so that taxpayers don't have to subsidise big profitable companies.

Is it ever possible to live an entirely ethical life? if you manage this impossible feat while living in London, please tell me how its done.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 25, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Haven't we had this conversation a few months ago, I think people did ask exactly that question then.
> 
> Pubs are shit payers but there are many employers who are just as bad or worse. Do you buy things from Amazon? or Primark? or Tesco? or Sports Direct? or Poundland? do you boycott them all? surely its bonkers not to.
> If we all boycotted everywhere that only paid minimum wage we would never be able to shop and where could we go for a pint?  Why only criticise the Ritzy workers choice of pub.
> ...



I think I'm being rather heavily misconstrued here. As I said, I know it's not possible to live an entirely ethical life in London, Britain, Planet Earth, the Milky Way. All I was pointing out was how fucking absurd it is to host apres protest parties at the Albert when they don't pay living wage and the pub across the road does.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 25, 2017)

Those parties must make a fortune for the company behind the Albert btw. The company not paying living wage. They're packed out.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 25, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I think I'm being rather heavily misconstrued here. As I said, I know it's not possible to live an entirely ethical life in London, Britain, Planet Earth, the Milky Way. All I was pointing out was how fucking absurd it is to host apres protest parties at the Albert when they don't pay living wage and the pub across the road does.


market house paying better wages is a new development though isn't it?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 26, 2017)

No idea. First I've heard of it. But it seems a good opportunity to show solidarity with the Albert staff by having their pissups there instead.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 26, 2017)

It'd be good if places put a sticker in their door to indicate that they pay living wage - would help people decide where to spend their money and might help encourage more venues to pay it


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> No idea. First I've heard of it. But it seems a good opportunity to show solidarity with the Albert staff by having their pissups there instead.


What 'solidarity' have you ever shown the Albert staff?

You have to pay to get into Market House on weekends, by the way.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> When did I criticise the Ritzy workers? If you read my post I said it's quite right for them to strike. I was simply pointing out the irony of you hosting their post strike party at a venue owned by a large brewery which doesn't pay london living wage either.
> 
> The Albert staff should strike imo, and as a high profile local of theirs perhaps you should be encouraging them to do so rather than raking in the quid for the brewery with your (excellent btw) nights.
> 
> Can you see there might be a small sniff of hypocrisy there?



You are criticizing the Ritzy workers. The "sniff of hyprocisy" also extends to them for agreeing to use Albert.

And this is what you said in post 238



> "  So nobody has actually asked if the breweries behind the Albert and the Dogstar if they pay the London living wage? I seem to recall the ritzy protestors decamping to the Albert to celebrate after their strikes. Probably being served by staff not on the London living wage. Bonkers."



Sounds like criticizing Ritzy workers to me.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 26, 2017)

editor said:


> What 'solidarity' have you ever shown the Albert staff?
> 
> You have to pay to get into Market House on weekends, by the way.



Well for starters I don't drink there anymore. Let alone host lucrative dj nights there in aid of the corporation behind it. You DJ at both venues so I assume the next post protest gig will be across the road to give a nod to the management's gesture of paying London living wage to its staff, unlike the Albert?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> It'd be good if places put a sticker in their door to indicate that they pay living wage - would help people decide where to spend their money and might help encourage more venues to pay it



That is an excellent idea. Surprised places aren't already doing it, a la the Brixton pound stickers. It would definitely influence my decision on where to eat and drink.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well for starters I don't drink there anymore. Let alone host lucrative dj nights there in aid of the corporation behind it. You DJ at both venues so I assume the next post protest gig will be across the road to give a nod to the management's gesture of paying London living wage to its staff, unlike the Albert?


This is quite amusing: you're more than happy to use the goods and services created by people paid below the Living Wage yet you're awfully quick to get on your high horse and criticise others. Perhaps you really are blissfully ignorant to your own raging hypocrisy.

Oh, and if I'm asked to host another benefit/support gig for the Ritzy workers it'll be wherever they fucking want it.



Reiabuzz said:


> Let alone host lucrative dj nights there in aid of the corporation behind it.


My nights there are free to all and no one has to buy any drinks if they don't want to. And the nights certainly aren't "in aid of the corporation."


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> You are criticizing the Ritzy workers. The "sniff of hyprocisy" also extends to them for agreeing to use Albert.
> 
> And this is what you said in post 238
> 
> ...


Indeed. And what's he done to support them?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

editor said:


> My nights there are free to all and no one has to buy any drinks if they don't want to. And the nights certainly aren't "in aid of the corporation."



Wtf. You actually expect people to not buy drinks. In a pub.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Wtf. You actually expect people to not buy drinks. In a pub.


Perhaps you've never been poor. I've certainly been to gigs and bars in the past and not been able to afford a pint.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Indeed. And what's he done to support them?



I would wager that the 'hundreds of pounds' you have raised for the ritzy campaign have been more than cancelled out by the dosh you've raked in for the brewery who owns the pub.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I would wager that the 'hundreds of pounds' you have raised for the ritzy campaign have been more than cancelled out by the dosh you've raked in for the brewery who owns the pub.


How does one 'cancel' out the other. Please try and make sense of your weird claims. Thanks.

It's probably way over a thousand pounds that I helped raise for the Ritzy, btw, along with all the publicity I've posted up from the strikes. How much have you raised? What have you done to support them?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 27, 2017)

Can I just say, as a long time reader and occasional poster on these boards, how utterly fascinating, informative and constructive the comments above are ? It's so worth logging onto U75 every morning just to read this kind of enlightening and life-affirming dialogue.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 27, 2017)

It's pretty basic isn't it. You can't be responsible for the pay and conditions of everyone who works anywhere you go. What you can do is not actively undermine industrial action where it is being taken by the workers. So if there's a strike on you don't go there.

If editor was busy undermining strike action somewhere else while supporting the Ritzy workers then you'd have a valid charge of hypocrisy. I don't believe he is though.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

You're right. Hypocrisy was too strong a charge, I agree and apologies to editor.

I do think the idea of a sticker is a brilliant one though and have emailed the guys behind the campaign to see if they've considered it. 

Personally as a venue of course the albert is preferable to the completely soulless market house but there's a certain irony in the strikers marching straight down from the ritzy to piss it up to a pub garnering profits for a company which doesn't pay the wage. But hey, maybe it's just me.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> You're right. Hypocrisy was too strong a charge, I agree and apologies to editor.
> 
> I do think the idea of a sticker is a brilliant one though and have emailed the guys behind the campaign to see if they've considered it.
> 
> Personally as a venue of course the albert is preferable to the completely soulless market house but there's a certain irony in the strikers marching straight down from the ritzy to piss it up to a pub garnering profits for a company which doesn't pay the wage. But hey, maybe it's just me.


The Ritzy workers can go where the fuck they like to have a drink and it's none of your business. What gives you the right to judge them? And, again, besides lecturing them about where they should and should not go for a drink, tell me what have you done to support the workers? I know I've done my bit. How about you?

Perhaps you missed the point that, being on strike, they're not going to have too much money, and the Albert is a LOT cheaper than Market House. Market House also charges admission on weekends. So who are you to suggest where they should spend their money?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

Calm down dear


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

If you're not capable of understanding the concept of irony then I suggest you and alanis go get a room editor. And please, calm down.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Calm down dear


So you've done nothing to support them but stilll feel empowered to criticise where they go for a drink.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

Are you not able to have a discussion without resorting to personal abuse?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Are you not able to have a discussion without resorting to personal abuse?


What " personal abuse"? It's you repeatedly telling me to "calm down" because you can't answer my question about what you've done to support the Ritzy workers. You know, the people you're criticising here.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not criticising them editor. I've made that clear. I merely suggested it might make sense for the strikers to hold their post-protest party in a venue that actually does pay london living wage. Do you not agree that might be a decent idea?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

I gather that it's only a recent occurrence that the market house has done the right thing so perfectly understandable that the strikers didn't use it in the past.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I'm not criticising them editor. I've made that clear. I merely suggested it might make sense for the strikers to hold their post-protest party in a venue that actually does pay london living wage. Do you not agree that might be a decent idea?


So you want the Ritzy workers to spend far more money in an more expensive bar - and pay an admission fee- if they want a post strike drink yes? And this is based around a set of principles that you don't actually stick to yourself. Nice.

I know you're busy nitpicking away at other people's choice of bar, but perhaps you could finally get around to telling me you've done to support the Ritzy workers thus far?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

I've boycotted the Ritzy. Not sure what else I can really do? 

Perhaps promote nights at bars raising money for corporations that don't pay London Living Wage?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I've boycotted the Ritzy. Not sure what else I can really do?


Maybe shut the fuck up with your hypocritical criticisms of where the workers choose to relax after they've been on the picket line all day?

Maybe go along to their benefit nights and put some money in the tin rather than constantly whining about your hypocritical stance on their choice of bar? Have you bothered to attend any?

For the record, the Albert landlord often donates a bottle or two of shots for the workers. I'm always proud to be able to host the Ritzy parties, the workers are happy to be there and everyone has enjoyed the lovely, supportive atmosphere (and the free drinks!) of a celebratory night in their local.

Here they are enjoying the free shots I've just poured for them...

















And there they are enjoying the video I made of their strike actions:






And here's a fundraising night I was heavily involved with (at the Grosvenor, who also didn't pay the Living Wage).






Benefit for the striking Ritzy workers at the Stockwell Grosvenor raises over £1000


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

Please don't resort to personal abuse editor. And please. Do not accuse *me* of hypocrisy. I've already apologised for accusing you of such.

As I said previously, if you're intellectually incapable of understanding the (fairly basic) concept of irony then there's not much point in me engaging further with you. Ignored.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Please don't resort to personal abuse editor. And please. Do not accuse *me* of hypocrisy. I've already apologised for accusing you of such.
> 
> As I said previously, if you're intellectually incapable of understanding the (fairly basic) concept of irony then there's not much point in me engaging further with you. Ignored.


So to recap:
1. You've done nothing to support the Ritzy workers in any meaningful way. 
2. You've not attended any of their benefits or fundraisers.
3. Despite this, you still feel at liberty to criticise where they choose to go for a drink, even though you constantly use services and products created by workers not paid the Living Wage?


----------



## djdando (Mar 27, 2017)

Get a room. This is dull.

PS. Going into a pub and not buying a drink IS NOT OK!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

djdando said:


> PS. Going into a pub and not buying a drink IS NOT OK!


It's not ideal although sometimes it's the only option if you have no money and want to see the band/DJ. I've done it in the past when cash has been tight.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 27, 2017)

And this is why nobody bothers posting here anymore.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

discobastard said:


> And this is why nobody bothers posting here anymore.


Except that's not even slightly true.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz apologised, quite graciously I thought. Why don't we all move on and discuss something else? I'll start:

Allegedly the Bowie Bolt project has been abandoned because the necessary £900,000 has not been raised. (Have we done this yet? It's 5 day old news.)


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Allegedly the Bowie Bolt project has been abandoned because the necessary £900,000 has not been raised. (Have we done this yet? It's 5 day old news.)


Yep - old news! 
David Bowie Brixton memorial abandoned as crowdfunding project fails to reach its wildly ambitious target


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

This bunch of mega-tooled up cops made me feel really uneasy on the Victoria line on Saturday


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, you've covered it (the hopeless Bolt) but I'm surprised the failure has not been mentioned in this thread. Maybe the whole thing was always too yawnworthy to deserve brainspace. I must admit my first reaction when it was announced was 'Oh, fuck off'.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 27, 2017)

Social architect Zac Monro was on Saturday Live recently.
BBC Radio 4 - Saturday Live, Jodie Prenger


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Social architect Zac Monro was on Saturday Live recently.
> BBC Radio 4 - Saturday Live, Jodie Prenger


What was the gist of his comments?


----------



## Angellic (Mar 27, 2017)

editor said:


> What was the gist of his comments?



I was heading out as it started and just remembered he'd been on.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 27, 2017)

How's this for a subject: given the impact that our glorious Thatcher Death Party had in the national news, can we capitalise on our notoriety to come up with some sort of  anti-Brexit thing? I'm sure the media would be interested and supportive. They're nearly all Remainers. The anti-Brexit march on Saturday was a hopeless, useless disaster in that it got almost zero coverage and didn't energise the anti-Brexit debate. I suppose nobody wanted to misbehave near Parliament - it would have been terrible timing. So we should fill the void if we can. Burn effigies of Farage and May in the square? Hijack the Ritzy sign again? What say you?


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 27, 2017)

I can't leave that post for long, because if anything does happen the usual suspects will be trawling the web looking for 'the organisers'.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah! Young professional sitting inside a cafe in Brixton with his shiny MacBook speaking on handsfree while wearing sunglasses. Collars up for edginess #prannet


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I'm not criticising them editor. I've made that clear. I merely suggested it might make sense for the strikers to hold their post-protest party in a venue that actually does pay london living wage. Do you not agree that might be a decent idea?



No you haven't made it clear. See my previous post.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Yeah! Young professional sitting inside a cafe in Brixton with his shiny MacBook speaking on handsfree while wearing sunglasses. Collars up for edginess #prannet


Who is that directed at?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> No you haven't made it clear. See my previous post.



Really not interested in continuing this. I've made my position clear, so has editor, let's leave it at that. Life's too short.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Who is that directed at?


It was just an observation from where I was sat at the time (in the Ritzy cafe). Kinda sums up how Brixton has changed to me, but it's just a passing thought.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 27, 2017)

So you're not boycotting the Ritzy?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> So you're not boycotting the Ritzy?


I went there to talk to the staff as it happens. Hope that's OK.


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Yeah! Young professional sitting inside a cafe in Brixton with his shiny MacBook speaking on handsfree while wearing sunglasses. Collars up for edginess #prannet


Would have it been much different/ less worthy of comment if he'd been using a shiny Windows laptop instead? I don't think people using portable computers at cafes in Brixton is a new thing...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Really not interested in continuing this. I've made my position clear, so has editor, let's leave it at that. Life's too short.




You haven't made your position clear. 

The Ritzy workers have a Facebook page for there campaign. Perhaps you should ask them the next time they have after strike drinks they should make sure it's at a place that pays the Living Wage.

It was you that was making an issue of this. Not me.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> Would have it been much different/ less worthy of comment if he'd been using a shiny Windows laptop instead? I don't think people using portable computers at cafes in Brixton is a new thing...


The point being that shiny new Macs are some of the most expensive laptops you can buy and this guy was living up to the overconfident braying stereotype which sadly seems all too common in Brixton now. That is all. No need to spend an hour nitpicking away at the details.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2017)

This confirms to me why I think the boycott of the Ritzy is a tactical mistake. ( I am  doing it in solidarity). It means that some people can have a way of undermining there campaign with nitpicking accusations of hyprocisy.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> You haven't made your position clear.
> 
> The Ritzy workers have a Facebook page for there campaign. Perhaps you should ask them the next time they have after strike drinks they should make sure it's at a place that pays the Living Wage.
> 
> It was you that was making an issue of this. Not me.



It's 'their'.

I made my position perfectly clear. And I really can't be arsed engaging with you on this. I think the conversation came to a close so let's not stir it up again eh? Utterly pointless. For what it's worth I don't go to the ritzy as a matter of principle in support of the strikers. I also don't go to the Albert anymore but that's mainly because it's usually full of fuckwits


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's 'their'.
> 
> I made my position perfectly clear. And I really can't be arsed engaging with you on this. I think the conversation came to a close so let's not stir it up again eh? Utterly pointless. For what it's worth I don't go to the ritzy as a matter of principle in support of the strikers. I also don't go to the Albert anymore but that's mainly because it's usually full of fuckwits



I'll say you haven't.

I think you should calm down. If you don't want to engage with the issues that's up to you. I'm not stirring it up. It's you that's been doing that for past few pages.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm calm. Where did you get the impression I wasn't?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Another piece of Jerry Knight's fat-wallet-boosting empire was being put into place on Saturday on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Yes, you've covered it (the hopeless Bolt) but I'm surprised the failure has not been mentioned in this thread. Maybe the whole thing was always too yawnworthy to deserve brainspace. I must admit my first reaction when it was announced was 'Oh, fuck off'.



There's a separate thread on it. That's why it's not come up here.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

editor said:


> It was just an observation from where I was sat at the time (in the Ritzy cafe). Kinda sums up how Brixton has changed to me, but it's just a passing thought.



You were seriously sitting in the Ritzy liking Gramsci's posts about boycotting the Ritzy? And bitching about people using the internet in there to top it off?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I'm calm. Where did you get the impression I wasn't?



In that case you should look back on your posts.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's 'their'.
> 
> I made my position perfectly clear. And I really can't be arsed engaging with you on this. I think the conversation came to a close so let's not stir it up again eh? Utterly pointless. For what it's worth I don't go to the ritzy as a matter of principle in support of the strikers. I also don't go to the Albert anymore but that's mainly because it's usually full of fuckwits


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> You were seriously sitting in the Ritzy liking Gramsci's posts about boycotting the Ritzy? And bitching about people using the internet in there to top it off?


You're now getting worked up over what posts I've liked and trying to link them to a time/geographical location?

I really do think you need to take a rest because this is all bit, well, _unhinged._


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 27, 2017)

Actual lol. Ok, editor, yes, as I said about three times earlier, let's just leave it eh?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


>



Ah Spam. Wondered where you had got to.

Do you have any views on the Ritzy workers campaign to get the Living Wage? Just asking as apart from your humourous posts I've no idea what you think.

Btw not being good at grammar or spelling is not a sign of lack of intelligence. Some of us have real problems with it.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Yes, you've covered it (the hopeless Bolt) but I'm surprised the failure has not been mentioned in this thread. Maybe the whole thing was always too yawnworthy to deserve brainspace. I must admit my first reaction when it was announced was 'Oh, fuck off'.



It's got its own thread in this forum. I think the last post was that he was more Beckenham than Brixton


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Ah Spam. Wondered where you had got to.
> 
> Do you have any views on the Ritzy workers campaign to get the Living Wage? Just asking as apart from your humourous posts I've no idea what you think.
> 
> Btw not being good at grammar or spelling is not a sign of lack of intelligence. Some of us have real problems with it.



Good luck to them


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2017)

There's another hapless young soul on the Reclaim Brixton Facebook page wanting assistance over a project on Regeneration. I think you should disabuse him SpamMisery.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2017)

CH1 said:


> There's another hapless young soul on the Reclaim Brixton Facebook page wanting assistance over a project on Regeneration. I think you should disabuse him SpamMisery.


I get at least one or two emails a week asking to be interviewed about gentrification/regeneration. I just tell them to look at Buzz and my Ted Talk because I really can't be arsed to keep on talking about it forever. It's such a fucking depressing topic.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2017)

In Windrush Square:












Clean Air Gallery in Windrush Square showcases uneasy connection between corporate brand and clever eco-product


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 28, 2017)

that plus the trendy Tiger booze tent next to it was a strange combination (whcih you mention - sorry commenting before reading the article).


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> that plus the trendy Tiger booze tent next to it was a strange combination.


They had *three* security guards around the thing. It felt really odd.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2017)

editor said:


> In Windrush Square:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting.

According to Google, Tiger Beer's parent company is Heineken International.
I think they should consider a soot exhibition outside the Heineken Brewery in Amsterdam. There might be some budding van Goghs bursting to show us the agony and ecstasy of soot from canal boats.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought lorries were already supposed to have particulate filters as part of the low emissions zone thing. That or pay the charge for not doing so. So, are they just doing what they are supposed to do anyway, and making a marketing thing out of it?

Looks like classic greenwash to me.

Also typical Brixton Buzz. Moan vaguely about corporateness and fail to do any objective reporting on what this actually is compared to its claims.

"Watch their promo videos to understand the science"


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 28, 2017)

editor said:


> They had *three* security guards around the thing. It felt really odd.



could this be at the request of lambeth?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2017)

aussw9 said:


> could this be at the request of lambeth?


Three guards sure seems like a lot of security considering the size of the exhibit.


----------



## r0bb0 (Mar 28, 2017)

The Public toilet on popes road is gonna start charging, 20pee


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 28, 2017)

Whilst the Tiger beer marketing crap is complete wank, at least they have sponsored the installation and the technology is getting a wider audience and we get to see some new art for free


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2017)

r0bb0 said:


> The Public toilet on popes road is gonna start charging, 20pee


So that means even more pissing in the street coming soon.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Whilst the Tiger beer marketing crap is complete wank, at least they have sponsored the installation and the technology is getting a wider audience and we get to see some new art for free


The art really isn't that good. Not three security guards/hog Windrush Square good.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

There's as many security staff as people in Windrush Square now because of that Tiger Beer gallery thing.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 29, 2017)

In pictures: Life on Clapham High Street - BBC News

Given the gentrification tag it receives, there are a surprising number of long time traders on the high street.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

I see that the estate agent-owned Hip Hop chip shop on Coldharbour Lane has given up all pretence of being an actual restaurant and now doesn't even bother opening in the daytimes. Come the night though and it's a full on bar/club with loud dance music and DJs.


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> In pictures: Life on Clapham High Street - BBC News
> 
> Given the gentrification tag it receives, there are a surprising number of long time traders on the high street.


House prices in the area have always seemed at the tip of the spear in South London, but as far as local shops go, Clapham Common has always kept an equilibrium of sorts, and for every Waitrose Local and vodka bar there is an Iceland and an unassuming, normal 
-priced pub living alongside it. If Clapham can do it I don't see why Brixton can't.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm still waiting for our Waitrose


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 29, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm still waiting for our Waitrose



So what are you saying? That posters her make to much of Brixton being gentrified?

When I was first in Brixton the shops in Brixton were more balanced between bars and retail. The stretch of shops between Diverse and Ritzy had a tool shop, second hand musical instruments shops, two proper cheap cafes. All gone. And Brixton Cycles now pushed up to Brixton road.

Apart from Bookmongers and the old off licence opposite Dogstar they have all gone.

Remember now there used to be old school bakery. Which went in the "improvement" of Brixton.

For someone like me whose been around for thirty years this is not a good thing.

Same goes for Atlantic road.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> So what are you saying? That posters her make to much of Brixton being gentrified?
> 
> When I was first in Brixton the shops in Brixton were more balanced between bars and retail. The stretch of shops between Diverse and Ritzy had a tool shop, second hand musical instruments shops, two proper cheap cafes. All gone. And Brixton Cycles now pushed up to Brixton road.
> 
> ...


On that short stretch of Coldharbour Lane I really miss the comic shop, Brixton cycles, Phoenix Cafe and especially the music shop. Now it's mainly overpriced hipster bar/restaurants, estate agents or unaffordable posh shops or hair salons for the well off. So sad.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 29, 2017)

You got that from "I'm still waiting for our Waitrose"?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

The EYES!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> When I was first in Brixton the shops in Brixton were more balanced between bars and retail. The stretch of shops between Diverse and Ritzy had a tool shop, second hand musical instruments shops, two proper cheap cafes. All gone. And Brixton Cycles now pushed up to Brixton road.



That is probably more to do with Amazon, eBay and manufacturers selling their products online than gentrification, whatever we take that to mean.  Which is a much bigger conversation as I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

discobastard said:


> That is probably more to do with Amazon, eBay and manufacturers selling their products online than gentrification, whatever we take that to mean.  Which is a much bigger conversation as I'm sure you'll agree.


People can't buy egg and chips and a cuppa online yet. Well, not practically, so I imagine rent rises played their part too.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> People can't buy egg and chips and a cuppa online yet. Well, not practically, so I imagine rent rises played their part too.


I'm sure that's true (rent rises), but the bigger shift is being able to buy things cheaper (and in many cases more conveniently) online.  Which may or may not mean fewer people on the High St and therefore less demand for lots of egg and chips and cuppa venues. And if the caffs can't turn a profit then they disappear.  And the rent rises are possible because of changing tastes/demand.  Doesn't make it 'right', but it does make it hard to pin blame.  Major forces are at work.  And there are still plenty places to have egg and chips.  Cafe Castelo in Tulse Hill does the best bacon roll I've ever had for £1.60.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I'm sure that's true (rent rises), but the bigger shift is being able to buy things cheaper (and in many cases more conveniently) online.  Which may or may not mean fewer people on the High St and therefore less demand for lots of egg and chips and cuppa venues. And if the caffs can't turn a profit then they disappear.  And the rent rises are possible because of changing tastes/demand.  Doesn't make it 'right', but it does make it hard to pin blame.  Major forces are at work.  And there are still plenty places to have egg and chips.  Cafe Castelo in Tulse Hill does the best bacon roll I've ever had for £1.60.


No cheapo cafes left along Coldharbour Lane though. All gone and replaced by trendy/hipster stuff. In a few hundred metres we've lost four 'normal' cafes and I imagine those 'changing tastes; you talk about will also be reflecting - to a certain degree - the changing demographics, and the fact that 'normal' businesses have had to move out of Central Brixton.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> No cheapo cafes left along Coldharbour Lane though. All gone and replaced by trendy/hipster stuff. In a few hundred metres we've lost four 'normal' cafes and I imagine those 'changing tastes; you talk about will also be reflecting - to a certain degree - the changing demographics, and the fact that 'normal' businesses have had to move out of Central Brixton.


Indeed. Changing tastes coupled with much bigger shifts in retail trends plus changing demographics (which is down to many many other complex factors) means that Brixton is changing. 
Very hard to pin it down to any specific issue.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Got an email yesterday from someone I don't now inviting me to join his network Nextdoor Effra Road on Next Door.

Has anyone come across this outfit? There are some quite negative review on the American version here Nextdoor


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> People can't buy egg and chips and a cuppa online yet. Well, not practically, so I imagine rent rises played their part too.



Didn't the Phoenix guys own their property?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Didn't the Phoenix guys own their property?


If you look at the comments below this buzz article you can see a comment from the owner. Soho House submits planning application for site of Phoenix Cafe along Coldharbour Lane
Whether he is "the Phoenix guys" I don't know. AFAIK Mr Soner is a property developer rather than a sandwich maker.


----------



## elmpp (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> I see that the estate agent-owned Hip Hop chip shop on Coldharbour Lane has given up all pretence of being an actual restaurant and now doesn't even bother opening in the daytimes. Come the night though and it's a full on bar/club with loud dance music and DJs.


You spend your life lamenting the lack of drinking spots and criticising eateries. Shouldn't this be good for you?

"Loud music"


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Got an email yesterday from someone I don't now inviting me to join his network Nextdoor Effra Road on Next Door.
> 
> Has anyone come across this outfit? There are some quite negative review on the American version here Nextdoor



That invitation might have come from me. Anyway, I checked the link you mentioned, and was quite surprised at the level of vituperation.

Conversation among Nextdoor's Brixton users is nothing like that. So far people have been utterly civil and co-operative, and discussion is about the usual mundane neighbourly stuff - lost cats, yoga lessons, borrowing gardening equipment, broadband problems, cleaners, babysitters, etc. I have used it to spread word and solicit opinions about the Lambeth Air Quality Action Plan meetings. I think that it's quite a useful tool for building a sense of community.

It's different from and more immediately useful than U75, in that there are no tedious and monomaniacal multi-page flame wars about which poster holds the more virtuous ideological beliefs. None of the Nextdoor users - so far - feel compelled to launch jihad against others for incorrect thinking.

This is an informative article:

www.dailynews.com/20170307/how-social-network-nextdoor-is-becoming-a-new-way-to-neighbor

I suggest you and anybody else who is interested sign up and see how it goes.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> That invitation might have come from me. Anyway, I checked the link you mentioned, and was quite surprised at the level of vituperation.
> 
> Conversation among Nextdoor's Brixton users is nothing like that. So far people have been utterly civil and co-operative, and discussion is about the usual mundane neighbourly stuff - lost cats, yoga lessons, borrowing gardening equipment, broadband problems, cleaners, babysitters, etc. I have used it to spread word and solicit opinions about the Lambeth Air Quality Action Plan meetings. I think that it's quite a useful tool for building a sense of community.
> 
> ...


Wasn't there some concern about how much personal /address info the site exposes?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 30, 2017)

I moved over from Streetlink to Nextdoor, but then saw that they had shaded my house in in green to show everyone where I lived.  I tried changing it to 'show my street only' but my house remained shaded in, so I deleted the account.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 30, 2017)

I just checked. I have chosen settings to partially obscure my address. So: I publish the name of the road I live on, which I'm content for people to know, but not the number. On the map, when you click on the green house that I live in, it returns: 

1 member
*NEXTDOOR MEMBERS*






Address not shared
Mervan Road

On reflection, I'm not even particularly bothered if some of my neighbours know my address. After all, all the big players: UK Government, Facebook, NSA, Amazon, FSB, Google, Five Eyes, can know far more about me than my neighbours. And presumably my neighbours harbour more benign intentions for me than does the Military-Industrial-Entertainment complex. So I have decided to be less paranoid about disclosure, a change that doesn't come easily - but I have noted that my teaching clients, who are about 30 years younger than me, are completely relaxed about living their lives publicly, and it's their world now. Time to retire the tinfoil hat.

"…Because you made a phone call…"
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh4Q3A0jvKY

Jan 1999: The CEO of Sun Microsystems said Monday that consumer privacy issues are a "red herring." "_You have zero privacy anyway_," Scott McNealy told a group of reporters and analysts Monday night at an event to launch his company's new Jini technology. "_Get over it_."


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

elmpp said:


> You spend your life lamenting the lack of drinking spots and criticising eateries.


Except I don't and you're a petty, pointless liar.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Didn't the Phoenix guys own their property?


Yep and they capitalised on the gentrification of the area. But we've lost two cafes right outside my door.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> It's different from and more immediately useful than U75, in that there are no tedious and monomaniacal multi-page flame wars about which poster holds the more virtuous ideological beliefs. None of the Nextdoor users - so far - feel compelled to launch jihad against others for incorrect thinking.


No but you are handing over some very, very personal data to a bunch of venture capitalists run by a convicted hit and run driver. There's no way that I'd give them my details.

Nextdoor: Where Privacy Is a Double-Edged Sword



> Author Pendarvis Harashaw accused Nextdoor's members of engaging in racial profiling: "While Nextdoor's ability to assist in crime-spotting has been celebrated as its 'killer feature' by tech pundits, the app is also facilitating some of the same racial profiling we see playing out in cities across the country. Rather than bridging gaps between neighbors, Nextdoor can become a forum for paranoid racialism—the equivalent of the nosy Neighborhood Watch appointee in a gated community."[23] Sam Levin of the _East Bay Express_ did a detailed story on the harm caused by racial profiling and problems with moderators on Nextdoor in Oakland, California.[24] Nextdoor has guidelines against postings that are discriminatory or engage in profiling, saying, "it's inappropriate to report suspicious activity in a way that focuses primarily on the appearance of those involved rather than their actions."[25]


Nextdoor - Wikipedia

And here comes the 'sponsored content'


> Until this year, Nextdoor had been entirely funded by venture capital firms including Benchmark, Greylock Partners, Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, Tiger Global Management and others.
> 
> Recently, we have begun testing sponsored content from a select group of businesses who we believe have valuable products and services to share with Nextdoor's members.
> 
> We have always believed that there is a tremendous opportunity to connect neighbors with businesses that serve the local community. Testing sponsored posts will help us achieve this goal while generating the revenue we need to create a sustainable business.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> I moved over from Streetlink to Nextdoor, but then saw that they had shaded my house in in green to show everyone where I lived.  I tried changing it to 'show my street only' but my house remained shaded in, so I deleted the account.


I think you mean Streetlife - which seems to have been bought up by Nextdoor.

urbanspaceman I know what you mean re grinding axes on Urban75, but for me it has a kind of "alternative" cachet which I find attractive.

I might find a micro area site round East Brixton a bit interesting, but in a way we already have this in the LJ/Coldharbour threads here.

Isn't Nextdoor remotely and unaccountably moderated. Like I wonder if you get deleted for slagging of the council for example?

Your concern about air quality meetings is a good use.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> No but you are handing over some very, very personal data to a bunch of venture capitalists run by a convicted hit and run driver. There's no way that I'd give them my details.
> 
> Nextdoor: Where Privacy Is a Double-Edged Sword
> 
> ...



Well, I was a VC myself once, and I'm just plain adorable. So I don't think that the nature of Nextdoor's funding is necessarily the Mark of Cain.

As for the "hit-and-run", he of course should have stopped. Bay Area entrepreneurs are usually narcissistic assholes. But on further delving, it turns out that it wasn't "hit and run" in the British sense of car-versus-pedestrian. Tolia made a mess of overtaking a car on the freeway. He didn't hit it, but the driver of the other car had to swerve and so lost control. In the end it was downgraded to misdemenour and he got a $239 fine and some community service. So yes, you told the precise truth when saying "convicted hit and run driver".

Turning to racial profiling and general nastiness: there is of course no sign of that among the Brixton Nextdoor users. I suggest that the problem here is not Nextdoor, but the nature of the community itself. I've lived in the USA for two extended periods now, and am struck by the chronic and pervading miasma of fear, even in the most placid of suburbs. To an extent quite unhinged by British standards, people in general live in state of anxiety, stoked by the media. And not far beneath the surface lies indoctrinated fear of dark-skinned people.

I suggest that Nextdoor reveals a neighbourhood's character, but does not create it.

Anecdote: I bought a house in the sleepiest of suburbs, in Bellevue WA. I observed to my realtor that there were few non-white faces around (it seemed strange having arrived from Brixton the week before). He said "_No we don't have that problem around here_". What he didn't tell me was what had occurred in the house opposite mine a few months before. www.wikiwand.com/en/Bellevue_murders

So people in the USA live humdrum lives, occasionally punctuated by spasms of surreal hyper violence, completely alien to the British experience. For instance: two of my colleagues (out of 120 staff) were shot in the head in a two year period, one in the garage at the airport, and one on a trip to Boston. Hence the paranoia/ugliness on Nextdoor USA, and why it does not transfer to the UK.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Well, I was a VC myself once, and I'm just plain adorable. So I don't think that the nature of Nextdoor's funding is necessarily the Mark of Cain.
> 
> As for the "hit-and-run", he of course should have stopped. Bay Area entrepreneurs are usually narcissistic assholes. But on further delving, it turns out that it wasn't "hit and run" in the British sense of car-versus-pedestrian. Tolia made a mess of overtaking a car on the freeway. He didn't hit it, but the driver of the other car had to swerve and so lost control. In the end it was downgraded to misdemenour and he got a $239 fine and some community service. So yes, you told the precise truth when saying "convicted hit and run driver".
> 
> ...


Hey, if you want to hand over your personal data to a bunch of US-based venture capitalists, don't let me get in the way! There's no way am I signing up to this.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I think you mean Streetlife - which seems to have been bought up by Nextdoor.
> 
> urbanspaceman I know what you mean re grinding axes on Urban75, but for me it has a kind of "alternative" cachet which I find attractive.
> 
> ...



Nextdoor seems to arranged on ward basis, so you could restrict your comms to the LJ ward, which has 176 members. I wonder if U75 or Nextdoor is more inclusive/diverse/civil ? Many people might find the harsh and judgemental tone of many U75 posters to be quite off-putting.

I haven't noticed any moderation by Nextdoor at all yet. But people are using it for constructive purposes, and all the exchanges have been courteous.

I've been a member and occasional contributor to U75 for many years, but am finding it increasingly pointless and depressing. Posters seem to be cruising for multi-page vendettas, complaining about things that they can't change, and verbally patrolling for the slightest ideological deviation.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I think you mean Streetlife - which seems to have been bought up by Nextdoor.
> 
> urbanspaceman I know what you mean re grinding axes on Urban75, but for me it has a kind of "alternative" cachet which I find attractive.
> 
> ...


Their reviews don't seem so glowing:

Nextdoor
NextDoor boots reporter for reporting on police press conference
Nextdoor.com should do more to protect users’ details | Letters


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I've been a member and occasional contributor to U75 for many years, but am finding it increasingly pointless and depressing. Posters seem to be cruising for multi-page vendettas, complaining about things that they can't change, and verbally patrolling for the slightest ideological deviation.


I'd agree that there is a problem with certain posters and threads, but would encourage the use of the of the 'ignore' function. I think I may have given up on the place if I hadn't started using it myself. Shame it came to that though as I'd never ignored anyone here for 15 years before that.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 30, 2017)

I checked, and this is the info that I have provided to Nextdoor: my real name, my address, how long I've lived there and my email address, . And that's it. All the entities I mentioned upthread have far more data on me. Consider Amazon: armed with a 17 year record of my searches and purchases, Amazon could build a frighteningly detailed model of me, far more granular than Nextdoor. I realise the Nextdoor and U75 are sort-of competitors, but just repeating the phrase "Venture Capitalist" like it's the boogeyman isn't really convincing.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I checked, and this is the info that I have provided to Nextdoor: my real name, my address, how long I've lived there and my email address, . And that's it. All the entities I mentioned upthread have far more data on me. Consider Amazon: armed with a 17 year record of my searches and purchases, Amazon could build a frighteningly detailed model of me, far more granular than Nextdoor. I realise the Nextdoor and U75 are sort-of competitors, but just repeating the phrase "Venture Capitalist" like it's the boogeyman isn't really convincing.


It helps highlight the massive differences though. I'm not interested in your personal data, I'm not interested in building up a profile for advertisers neither am I interested in your money or making profits for myself.

I tend to have an inherent distrust when I'm being asked to hand over my personal details to such companies. If you're OK with that, then that's fine too.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

> The problem I have with Nextdoor is the same problem I have with NSA surveillance, or any other unwarranted infringement of privacy. The power is always one-sided. People on Nextdoor only reveal their paranoia to an exclusive social network (until some writer publishes an article about them). For the person having their worst day ever, the person who yells at a child, or asks for money, or pilfers a trashcan, the balance is not in their favor. You could have your picture posted online, your child reported to protective services, and your freedom taken away by police officers. Aided and abetted by an army of informants.


Nextdoor: Tool for good or another paranoid cog in the spy machine?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 30, 2017)

I'll wind up here. All in can do is point to facts: 1) Nextdoor has only the small amount of data on me, as detailed above, 2) other institutions have far more, 3) all the interactions on Nextdoor Brixton wards so far have been polite, constructive and helpful.

Upthread, I tried to explain why Nextdoor behaviour in the USA is different from that in the UK. I suppose it comes down to this: do you believe that the people of our beloved Brixton are just waiting to turn into Nextdoor-enabled racist Stasi informants ? If so, then Brixton doesn't adhere to the narrative of diversity and tolerance that U75 members are so invested in.

Advertising is feature of any market economy - I don't mind a bit of advertising. What bugs me is that even after two decades of data fusion, its still so poorly targeted.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 30, 2017)

Didn't [the owner of*] Urban75 fairly recently use some off-message poster's ip address to trace and contact their employers? And when pulled up on it, argued that [there was nothing inherently wrong with this because he collected the identifying IP data from posts on another of his sites, Urban75's sister site Brixton Buzz*]?

* edited.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Didn't Urban75 fairly recently use some off-message poster's ip address to trace and contact their employers. And when pulled up on it, argued that anyone who used a work computer and expected their data to be treated as private was sadly misguided?


Seeing as you're publicly making this serious allegation, I'm going to take you off ignore and ask you to back this up with some hard facts _immediately _please.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

Back in the real world, this looks to be a great book: 
Sound System – a fascinating book of raves, riots and revolution, released by Brixton musician Dave Randall


----------



## elmpp (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Except I don't and you're a petty, pointless liar.


I am not a liar. I just find your patter incredibly stubborn and disdainful. 

Pointless pressing for an apology, probably be banned


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

elmpp said:


> I am not a liar. I just find your patter incredibly stubborn and disdainful.


What you posted up was untruthful. A lie. If you continue to try and cause disruption in this thread by posting up lies you will be banned, so it's really up to you.


----------



## elmpp (Mar 30, 2017)

jawohl


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2017)

I have been a bit suspicious of Nextdoor but am thinking of giving it a go. 

Can only really judge their moderation policy by seeing it in action, just as on u75. Who moderates it? Nominated local members, or someone remotely?

As regards privacy - I think the answer is that you simply bear in mind the information that the owners and other posters have you about you, whenever you decide to say something publicly. Again, just like u75.

It has to be said that one of the positives of u75 is that it doesn't require any personal details. This means that people can say things that they wouldn't necessarily say if it was linked to their personal or work identity, which can make for more interesting discussions, as well as less cordial ones.

Regarding advertising: does Nextdoor have a sister news/owners' rants website that it continually spams threads with links to?

I imagine there's room for both types of forum to exist side by side.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

Note: teuchter is on a temp ban after picking up sufficient warning points by continuing to break the terms of mutual ignore and continuing to do so after receiving multiple warnings. If anyone wishes to discuss this, please take it to the feedback forum.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

Re: cheap cafes - you won't find much better value than Sam's on Acre Lane - the food is good and the portions are huge. The lighting/decor is a bit harsh, mind


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I checked, and this is the info that I have provided to Nextdoor: my real name, my address, how long I've lived there and my email address, . And that's it. All the entities I mentioned upthread have far more data on me. Consider Amazon: armed with a 17 year record of my searches and purchases, Amazon could build a frighteningly detailed model of me, far more granular than Nextdoor. I realise the Nextdoor and U75 are sort-of competitors, but just repeating the phrase "Venture Capitalist" like it's the boogeyman isn't really convincing.


Personally I don't like the idea of giving name address and email address together with length of residence.

I am currently (still) dealing with an issue where someone ordered an iphone in my name - apparently just using my name and address and I have a bill I am disputing for £698.23 from BT mobile for ceasing a contract I never entered in the first place.

It is surely not wise for everybody to disclose personal details so they are openly available online. It would make scams even easier.

As far as I know neither Facebook, Twitter nor LinkedIn publish this personal information - unless you do it yourself.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 30, 2017)

Wtf was that warning for?! Madness


----------



## discobastard (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I checked, and this is the info that I have provided to Nextdoor: my real name, my address, how long I've lived there and my email address, . And that's it. All the entities I mentioned upthread have far more data on me. Consider Amazon: armed with a 17 year record of my searches and purchases, Amazon could build a frighteningly detailed model of me, far more granular than Nextdoor. I realise the Nextdoor and U75 are sort-of competitors, but just repeating the phrase "Venture Capitalist" like it's the boogeyman isn't really convincing.


And with Amazon Echo and Google Home or whatever, that picture is only going to get more and more personal.  Imagine what they'll know about you after 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 years of using it?  Who lives there, what time you get up, what time you go to bed, when you leave the house.  There are uses for that information I am sure that haven't been thought of yet.  Even if you assume they are not used as devices for spying on people (not even going to go there) it's pretty mind boggling to think what it will reveal about people.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Personally I don't like the idea of giving name address and email address together with length of residence.
> 
> I am currently (still) dealing with an issue where someone ordered an iphone in my name - apparently just using my name and address and I have a bill I am disputing for £698.23 from BT mobile for ceasing a contract I never entered in the first place.
> 
> ...



And after ten minutes of Google-fu, I have found out this about you:

your real full name
street address
birth date
company affiliations
various political and community activities
full career profile
educational history
list of "friends" and business associates
full timeline of your life (enabling a good guess as to how long you've lived in Brixton)
extensive info on your cultural/media/entertainment/political tastes and opinions
many photos
list of places you've visited (how was Bremen ?)

Ten minutes. And I'm not a GCHQ quantum supercomputer or Google AI, which could do all that in a millisecond, while accessing paid databases (credit, criminal, etc.) and then go on compile a network analysis of your friends/colleagues and their affiliations. 

Also 48 UK government agencies have access to your browsing history.
www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3971214/The-48-organisations-entire-online-browsing-history-delete-it.html

Privacy is over.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

I'd love to see someone have a bash at working out my 'full career profile.' There's obviously bits out there (like my web work) but even I don't know half of the people I've worked for. Not that I particularly care. It's not a very interesting read.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> And after ten minutes of Google-fu, I have found out this about you:
> 
> your real full name
> street address
> ...


Since you've raised this - I would just like to comment that Britain - and even more so the USA - seem very paranoid about privacy even though this attitude clearly facilitates crime.

I remember the first time I went to Ghana in 1993 how closely people monitored each other - through gossip basically. Few people had mobile phones back then in Ghana. Yet you might be told what you had for breakfast an hour ago in a town 20 miles away.

I remember visiting the Ghana country manager for World Online around 1998 (then part of African Lakes Corporation - before the company went bust in the DotCom crash). He was a black guy who had been brought up in London and worked in USA. He loved it in Accra.

He said something like "The crime rate here  is amazing - negligible. They have about 2 murders a year, and nobody has guns. It's really the ideal place to bring up your kids"

I guess at that time Ghana was a self-policing community, which seems to be the issue with Nextdoor. Some people welcome it as a form of neighbourhood watch - others object that it is oppressive of minorities.

I still don't feel comfortable with broadcasting my personal data - am I deluded to tear the bank account details and name and address off bank statements before putting them in the recycling bin outside my house?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I guess at that time Ghana was a self-policing community, which seems to be the issue with Nextdoor. Some people welcome it as a form of neighbourhood watch - others object that it is oppressive of minorities.?


Well, it's only a self selecting neighbourhood watch. A lot of people on my estate aren't even on the web so they'd never join or learn what's being said about them.

At least this site is open to all and not hidden from view for those who don't want to hand over their personal details to a lesser known company.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> I'd love to see someone have a bash at working out my 'full career profile.' There's obviously bits out there (like my web work) but even I don't know half of the people I've worked for. Not that I particularly care. It's not a very interesting read.


I've just done a search on you and couldn't find any work related information, but was surprised to discover you've been a Swansea season ticket holder for twenty-five years.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

T & P said:


> I've just done a search on you and couldn't find any work related information, but was surprised to discover you've been a Swansea season ticket holder for twenty-five years.


I love watching the Jacks with an artisan beef burger in my hand, me.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, it's only a self selecting neighbourhood watch. A lot of people on my estate aren't even on the web so they'd never join or learn what's being said about them.
> 
> At least this site is open to all and not hidden from view for those who don't want to hand over their personal details to a lesser known company.


I think that is the precise issue. From what I saw some American critics of Nextdoor think it has a down on people who are not "middle class" (American terminology).


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Indeed. Changing tastes coupled with much bigger shifts in retail trends plus changing demographics (which is down to many many other complex factors) means that Brixton is changing.
> Very hard to pin it down to any specific issue.



Changing demographics is a class issue. I had a long chat with someone today. Doing an average working class job. Says London is becoming to expensive to live in. Yet needs low paid service workers to run it. He said where are we supposed to go.

Same a few months ago when I talked to someone from Tottenham. His blunt view was ethnic cleansing was happening to his patch. He was born and grew up there.

When I was first in Brixton it was much more working class.

London needs a working class to function. But they are now treated as though they have little right to be there.

The specific issue is capitalism. This is how it works.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I just checked. I have chosen settings to partially obscure my address. So: I publish the name of the road I live on, which I'm content for people to know, but not the number. On the map, when you click on the green house that I live in, it returns:
> 
> 1 member
> *NEXTDOOR MEMBERS*
> ...



One of the joys of Urban is that there is no tracking of my posts for advertising. I use FB. But am careful of what I put up there.Urban may be criticised. But it's one of the few places where one can post up whatever one thinks anonymously. 

There are debates here I wouldn't see elsewhere.

All courtesy of the free labour Ed, the techies who make the site work and the often forgotten Mods. Without whom the site would implode.

It's all very well for people to criticize. But this site has managed to last despite the growth of other more businesslike social networks.

Which is an achievement.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Since you've raised this - I would just like to comment that Britain - and even more so the USA - seem very paranoid about privacy even though this attitude clearly facilitates crime.
> 
> I remember the first time I went to Ghana in 1993 how closely people monitored each other - through gossip basically. Few people had mobile phones back then in Ghana. Yet you might be told what you had for breakfast an hour ago in a town 20 miles away.
> 
> ...



The Germans for obvious historical reasons are concerned about privacy.

The Americans are as they have idea if the individual having rights before the state. No blanket CCTV in USA.


----------



## phillm (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> No cheapo cafes left along Coldharbour Lane though. All gone and replaced by trendy/hipster stuff. In a few hundred metres we've lost four 'normal' cafes and I imagine those 'changing tastes; you talk about will also be reflecting - to a certain degree - the changing demographics, and the fact that 'normal' businesses have had to move out of Central Brixton.



Come to Welling - just back from a trip - proper caffs loads of em , a pc shop with a very friendly and knowledgable owner , printer ink shop and a load of other shops for things that you need (or probably should need) and not an artisan bakery or pukka pad in sight. Loads of friendly folk and seemingly a multi-cultural feel (the BNP have long since gone). The hipster hordes (and worse) are at the gates of Urban to be sure.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The Germans for obvious historical reasons are concerned about privacy.
> 
> The Americans are as they have idea if the individual having rights before the state. No blanket CCTV in USA.


In Africa people can be very interventionist. I saw an incident in the market in Accra where some poor young chap was suspected of stealing something off a lorry and got brutally beaten up by a group of market workers.

Not much need for security guards there - or CCTV. You'd have been shocked.


----------



## phillm (Mar 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> In Africa people can be very interventionist. I saw an incident in the market in Accra where some poor young chap was suspected of stealing something off a lorry and got brutally beaten up by a group of market workers.
> 
> Not much need for security guards there - or CCTV. You'd have been shocked.



Have a friend who went out with a gift shop owner from Phuket. The lady who ran it would accost tea-leaf tourists and hold them in the shop demanding 10 times the notional price (which since everything had no marked prices was already extortionate) or else the police would be called. They always paid up and apparently italians were her best 'customers'. Preferred thieves to honest johns as they paid much better.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 30, 2017)

phillm said:


> Have a friend who went out with a gift shop owner from Phuket. The lady who ran it would accost tea-leaf tourists and hold them in the shop demanding 10 times the notional price (which since everything had no marked prices was already extortionate) or else the police would be called. They always paid up and apparently italians were her best 'customers'. Preferred thieves to honest johns as they paid much better.



what were the normal extortionate prices of the gifts? Phuket is notorious for scamming the fuck out of innocent tourists by intimidation, google the jetski scam for instance. Im sure the police, had they been called in this example, would be well in on the blag. if so, hardly interventionist or morally right.


----------



## phillm (Mar 30, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> what were the normal extortionate prices of the gifts? Phuket is notorious for scamming the fuck out of innocent tourists by intimidation, google the jetski scam for instance. Im sure the police, had they been called in this example, would be well in on the blag. if so, hardly interventionist or morally right.



Buddha head masks which probably cost 100 baht in Chiang Mai wholesale for 100 baht she would try and often get 3000 baht from a Japanese guy who don't like to haggle. She would try and get what she thought she could get sommeone to pay. I should add she was beautiful, charming and spoke good English. tbf the jetsjki scam is extortion pure and simple - whereas if someone shoplifts (however extortionate the notional price of 'luxury gifts'  then to a certain extent they have 'it' coming to them.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> And after ten minutes of Google-fu, I have found out this about you:
> 
> your real full name
> street address
> ...


I find that is really depressing, but not surprising. _I _find the way privacy has been given up so easily baffling.

I remember a time before 1984 when privacy was common and generally expected. No cctv, no internet. it was a different world. You didn't even have to be listed in a phone book = 'ex-directory'. It wasn't all that easy to find out someones address, which as a queer woman living in homophobic times was essential. As a gay activist at a time when gay organisations where being burnt out, it seemed only sensible. When I was fleeing a violented, obsessive expartner it was reassuring. When someone I knew was fleeing an abusive family member it was reassuring. 

I'm still exdirectory, I always tick the 'do not sell my details to third parties' box and I've opted out of the public list of council tax payers. I check on-line every now and again that nothing links me to my address and when it has (like directories publishing info on line that used to be only available in a limited way) I've requested its removal. 

Which is why I refuse to have twatter/linkin/facebk/whatscrap etc. Never even did friendsreunited. I still like being private, or as private as it is possible to be these days. I know this makes me a dinosaur, but thats fine,


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2017)

elmpp said:


> I am not a liar. I just find your patter incredibly stubborn and disdainful.
> 
> Pointless pressing for an apology, probably be banned



So you admit to being petty and pointless, then?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Never even did friendsreunited.


I did Friends Reunited. As a Suffolk boy from Bury St Edmunds I should've known that these people I went to primary school with would all have become people with nice families sharing none of my metropolitan experiences.

Worst of all the guy who bullied me at secondary school had no particular view of Norman Lamb - erstwhile Minister for Mental Health, despite being his constituent in North Norfolk.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2017)

phillm said:


> Have a friend who went out with a gift shop owner from Phuket. The lady who ran it would accost tea-leaf tourists and hold them in the shop demanding 10 times the notional price (which since everything had no marked prices was already extortionate) or else the police would be called. They always paid up and apparently italians were her best 'customers'. Preferred thieves to honest johns as they paid much better.


My Ghana experience was not a tourist being entrapped - it was most a poor local man attempting to steal a coconut from the back of a lorry in an agricultural market.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Didn't Urban75 fairly recently use some off-message poster's ip address to trace and contact their employers. And when pulled up on it, argued that anyone who used a work computer and expected their data to be treated as private was sadly misguided?


I'm sorry, but this is a really serious accusation for the board and I must insist that you either back it up or withdraw it.

One of the important points about Urban is that while you might think the moderators are a bunch of unfair arseholes you can be sure that your personal information is not going to be used against you or passed on to others. We have a strict privacy policy; I've banned people and deleted posts which even hint at someone's RL identity many times as have all the other mods. Suggesting otherwise could be extremely worrying for anyone reading it.

So please either back it up or withdraw it immediately.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 31, 2017)

Refers to this thread "37 social units is 37 too many" says estate agent about Lambeth's shrinking affordable housing

Even if not specifically stated (although I seem to remember that was the general gist), unacceptable behaviour regardless.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Refers to this thread "37 social units is 37 too many" says estate agent about Lambeth's shrinking affordable housing
> 
> Even if not specifically stated (although I seem to remember that was the general gist), unacceptable behaviour regardless.


It appears to be nothing at all to do with anything regarding Urban posters, so I would reiterate my previous requests.

This is not a joke btw.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 31, 2017)

Other than they're all urban posters? Guessing I've misunderstood your request


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Other than they're all urban posters? Guessing I've misunderstood your request



Error


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 31, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Just withdraw your accusation that someone traced a poster on urban's IP and contacted their work.
> 
> As its a lie based on your own evidence.



I think you're confusing me with someone else.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> I think you're confusing me with someone else.



Indeed  I was outraged! Oops! Sorry!


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2017)

Rushy's claim about urban75 was full of shit. There is not a grain of truth to his nasty claims. No urban poster's privacy has ever been abused in the way he described. He is a fucking liar. End of.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 1, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a really serious accusation for the board and I must insist that you either back it up or withdraw it.
> 
> 
> One of the important points about Urban is that while you might think the moderators are a bunch of unfair arseholes you can be sure that your personal information is not going to be used against you or passed on to others. We have a strict privacy policy; I've banned people and deleted posts which even hint at someone's RL identity many times as have all the other mods. Suggesting otherwise could be extremely worrying for anyone reading it.
> ...



Thank you for bringing this to my attention and for giving me the opportunity to respond. I still have Editor on permanent ignore so hadn't noticed his earlier post.

I don't dispute that you have used your discretion to ban people and delete posts which even hint at someone's RL identity. And sensibly too. Indeed, I think it was you who once did this for me. That is not the issue here.

As a reminder of the context in which I made the post in question, the conversation was one about whether social media internet sites can be trusted with your data.

Spammy has kindly provided a link above to the thread which I was trying to recall. Judging by the number of people who pm'd me the link it seems to be pretty fresh in people's minds.

Having skimmed back through it for the first time in a couple of years, my understanding is that Editor began a new thread here on Urban75 with a boast about his use of an IP address which his site had recorded from a contributor. He used it to contact the company for which (he assumed) the contributor worked; and then shit stir.

It is common knowledge that U75's Editor owns and controls both Urban75 and Brixton Buzz and runs them very much as sister sites, usually linking to each other several times every day (the Brixton forum, in particular). When unsurprisingly called out on his lack of discretion with the poster's data he emphasised the fact that his target was a contributor on Urban75's sister site, Brixton Buzz.

Correct me if I'm wrong but editor does not dispute the fact that he made the decision to use a poster's identifying IP information which he had gathered on one of his sites in the way I have described. His argument is simply that he used data collated by one of the two sister sites and not the other.

Also correct me if I have missed it but Editor has repeatedly refused any opportunity to acknowledge that such use of a poster's data collected on one of his sites was in any way misguided. Again he preferred to focus on the fact that the data had been collected on one site rather than the other.

But it was never made adequately clear why data collated on one of his sites deserved to be treated any differently to that collected on the other. Is this distinction made clear anywhere to users of either site? All the excuses made in favour of using this poster's IP data for his own ends (amongst them that it was so easy that it only took a matter of seconds; and that the poster was a wanker estate agent whose views on affordable housing levels he found offensive and so he deserved it) could be equally applied to any Urban thread.

Having resolutely refused to acknowledge that there was anything at all improper in his use of a poster's identifying data collected by Brixton Buzz, the Editor then tried to reassure everyone that, although he felt his actions to be totally justifiable, the same thing could never happen on Urban75. How were we to be assured of this? By taking the word of and trusting the integrity of the person running the site. The very same person who had just boasted on Urban75 about his abuse of a poster's identifying IP data in order to contact their employers; to shit stir; and could see nothing wrong with this.



FridgeMagnet said:


> This is not a joke btw.



I believe you. I do understand why you see it as so important that users feel sure that their personal information and data is not going to be used against them or passed on. Trust is a priceless attribute in internetland. So it beggars belief that someone would risk their reputation by doing something so utterly pointless and stupid.

I have no bones with you FridgeMagnet . I have little reason to think that you or indeed any of the other non-proprietorial moderators are arseholes, as you apparently believe. I think you do a good job to be honest.

I hope that I have clarified my understanding sufficiently for you.


----------



## bimble (Apr 1, 2017)

Where's the April 1st thread? 

We have a new ukip chairperson! Good luck to her building on the 3% won by her predecessor. 

 
I think she replaces Winston McKenzie, who was last seen in October, trying for the Oxfordshire seat of Witney, where he won 52 votes, less than half the votes received by the Monster raving Loonies.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2017)

What a load of squirming shit-stirring crap from Rushy. His claim that he didn't see my post is highly dubious too seeing as he has alluded to plenty of my 'ignored' posts in the past.

But just to put an end to his pathetic mud slinging - and to repeat what was said in that fact-twisting, outrage-manufacturing thread multiple times - I, along with all the mods, hold very high regard to the total privacy of all users here - even the ones who cowardly dredge up personal material to use against me. There is no way on earth we'd use what little personal data we hold against any user. Never. Ever. Never ave. Never will.

Any mod doing such a thing would get a shitload of grief from the other mods - and rightly so - if such a thing was done. That includes me.

But then he knew that anyway because that thread made our policy abundantly clear. In fact, we once swiftly removed personal info that was posted up about him once. Funny that he seems to have forgotten that.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2017)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - April 2017


----------

